# La fuite des cerveaux.



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle : Johnny Hallyday s'expatrie en Suisse  
Mauvaise nouvelle : la Suisse est frontali&#232;re de la france  
Apr&#232;s Laetitia casta, Alain prost, Yannick Noah, Isabelle Adjani.... la France perd tous ses intellectuels.
Qu'allons nous devenir ??


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2006)

Non, mais Sardou, lui y reste, en France.  L'honneur est sauf.


----------



## katelijn (16 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle :  la France perd tous ses intellectuels.
> Qu'allons nous devenir ??



Comme d'hab ... elle râle ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

MacG est en France, les cerveaux ont fuit ... et voilà ... tout s'explique.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, mais Sardou, lui y reste, en France.  L'honneur est sauf.



Mouais ... :mouais:

Mais tu crois qu'on a toujours plus le droit de l'appeler France ?  

En tout cas le fait qu'il reste chez nous ça va foutre un coup au moral de certaines suisses ..


----------



## joanes (16 Décembre 2006)

Bien sûr que Jacky Sardou elle reste en France


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> Bien s&#251;r que Jacky Sardou elle reste en France



Et oui toujours morte !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Y'en a un qui perd pas le nord :mouais:


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2006)

Pfff ...
Navrant ...


----------



## lifenight (16 Décembre 2006)

Lui qui voulait manger des frittes c'est raté


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

Bon, quand je parlais de cerveaux, il faut toujours citer ses sources :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWxz_HaOD8

Celle là, je ne m'en lasse pas...


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; qu'on avait perdu Florent Pagny (parti montrer aux Argentins comment on met un poncho). Qu'allons-nous devenir ...


----------



## maxpower (16 Décembre 2006)

Sarko a dit " je comprends johnny " etc etc, pourquoi????? tout simplement le lobbying, pourquoi johnny se trouvait aux regroupements de l'UMP, pourquoi Doc s'y trouvait??? tout simplement parce qu'ils ne sont pas clair, et font des choses a la limite du légal qui sont couvert par les autorités en échange de leur image associé a une cause politique.

Qu'il se casse johnny, des traitres qui un jour se revendiquent américain, le lendemain belge et le surlendemain Suisse, on en veut pas, j'espère que le public français n'aura pas de problème de mémoire a son retour en france, si j'ai la possibilité je vais lui faire une petite standing ovation a ma manière.

Deja qu'a la base je le trouvais vraiment con, mais alors la ça confirme le :



OOOOOOOOOOOptiiiiic Deeeeeuuuuuuuumille.


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

Oui, mais Florent Pagny nous a laissé sa "liberté de penser" !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> pourquoi Doc s'y trouvait???


Il s'agit bien sûr de Doc Gynéco. Ne confondons pas, j'y tiens.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Après Laetitia casta, Alain prost, Yannick Noah, Isabelle Adjani.... la France perd tous ses intellectuels.



*Hum...*
des... intellectuels ???

Vraiment ?




 
:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il s'agit bien sûr de Doc Gynéco. Ne confondons pas, j'y tiens.


C'est sûr ! 
L'espace d'un (très) court instant, j'ai eu peur !!........


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Hum...*
> des... intellectuels ???
> 
> Vraiment ?
> ...




ouf, j'ai eu peur que personne ne la fasse.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Juste le cerveau de Royal se trouve en Suisse mais le reste en France .


----------



## alèm (16 Décembre 2006)

_


odré a dit:



Y'en a un qui perd pas le nord :mouais:
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


*
c'est pas le même qui a dit "La france, on l'aime ou on la quitte" ?!!* à moins que je confonde avec les deux autres *******... je sais pas... peut-être...

(modération à-priori, jugements à-priori)_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Je l'ai entendu aussi se plaindre de la fuite des cerveaux ...

(Je tiens juste &#224; dire, que "perdre le nord" est une expression ... au cas o&#249; )


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

Aaah quel d&#233;bat .
Est ce vraiment  de la fuite des cerveaux?
( plut&#244;t fuite des _portefeuilles_ dans certains cas)

On a m&#234;me eu droit &#224; des d&#233;clarations des plus_ zotes zotorit&#233;s_

Toutefois on peut s'&#233;tonner que cela enflamme pr&#233;cisement sur ce cas l&#224; et en ce moment.

Rien de nouveau et ca marche dans tous les sens
Si c'est effectivement un  probl&#232;me ( mondial ) c'est aussi pas mal li&#233; &#224; l'image publique de tel ou tel.

S'est on scandalis&#233; quand d'autres firent de m&#234;me?
Pas de lev&#233;e de boucliers quand
- le lyonnais  Fr&#233;d&#233;ric Dard ( San-Antonio) s'installa en Suisse (m&#234;me chose pour le belge Georges Simenon )
-ou quand le chti  Jean Lefebvre, acteur franchoullard embl&#233;matique, s'installa &#224; Marrakech
-ou quand Charl&#233;lie Couture s'installa &#224; New York
etc etc

on peut multiplier les exemples

Ici il est plus que probable que c'est li&#233; &#224; cette personne et ses contradictions et grands &#233;carts.
C'est tellement maladroit  qu'on peut se demander si son conseiller fiscaliste ne  bosserait pas pour l'opposition


----------



## jupiter (16 Décembre 2006)

Pour faire l'avocat du diable , Noah qui se permet de critiquer sarkozy :' si il passe, je quitte la France' en jouant sur une image de chanteur généreux et impliqué dans l'associatif, alors que si je comprend bien, il est vit en Suisse- c'est pas mieux.

Halliday j'aime pas mais ce qui est grave c'est que sarkozy, ancien ministre de l'économie et des finances, vienne défendre un évadé fiscal, quand on sait que le Trésor public peut se montrer impitoyable pour des fraudeurs à la petite semaine.


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

Quand je parlais "d'intellectuels" et de "cerveaux", c'était bien sûr ironique.
A lire certaines réponses, je crains que certains aient pris ça au premier degré  
C'est juste que le battage fait autour du départ d'un chanteur amateur de lunettes me fatigue sérieusement.
Finalement, si ça permet de se débarasser de personnalités aussi inutiles que médiatiquement envahissantes, les impôts auront au moins servi à ça !!!!  
On peut même suggérer des candidats. Et ça tombe bien, en ce moment, on a un nain avec de grandes oreilles qui adore organiser des charters !!


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2006)

Yannick Noah précise qu'il habite en France et qu'il paie des impôts ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

A propos de fuite des cerveaux, si Steevy Boulay pouvait d&#233;m&#233;nager en Suisse (d&#233;sol&#233; :rose ou ailleurs, ce serait bien.

PS : ce message aussi est ironique.


EDIT : s&#233;rieusement &#231;a me choque un peu ces histoires de people qui se barrent en Suisse pour des raisons fiscales et qui se plaignent de payer trop d'imp&#244;ts. Franchement, avec ce qui leur reste ils ont de quoi vivre confortablement. Moi, je voudrais bien gagner autant d'argent et payer autant d'imp&#244;ts qu'eux.


----------



## jupiter (16 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Yannick Noah précise qu'il habite en France et qu'il paie des impôts ..



Autant pour moi alors.  car j'avais lu sur tous les sites qui parle de cette affaire johnny qu'il vivait en suisse comme Leconte et arnaud boestch.
et sur wikepedia, ils disent
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yannick_Noah

'Son engagement politique s'intensifie, marqué par son hostilité à l'égard de l'UMP. Ainsi, en décembre 2005, lors d'une interview accordé à l'hebdomadaire Paris Match, évoquant la crise des banlieues, il aurait lâché : « _une chose est sûre : si jamais Sarkozy passe, je me casse !_ » (propos non publiés dans l'hebdomadaire), mais pris au mot, il déclare dans le Parisien du 13 octobre 2006, avoir « _dit ça sur le coup_ » et ajoute « _en fait, je crois qu'il vaut mieux rester_ ». Pour la petite histoire, Y. Noah n'habite plus en France depuis plusieurs années mais en Suisse.'


----------



## jupiter (16 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> A propos de fuite des cerveaux, si Steevy Boulay pouvait déménager en Suisse (désolé :rose ou ailleurs, ce serait bien.
> 
> PS : ce message aussi est ironique.
> 
> ...



Je pense comme toi et ce que je trouve encore pire, c'est quand tous ces gens apres viennent se faire de la pub sur le caritatif


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Quand je parlais "d'intellectuels" et de "cerveaux", c'&#233;tait bien s&#251;r ironique.


oeuf corse , pas de souci 



> C'est juste que le battage fait autour du d&#233;part d'un chanteur amateur de lunettes me fatigue s&#233;rieusement.


tu m'&#233;tonnes, aucun int&#233;r&#234;t


jupiter a dit:


> Halliday j'aime pas mais ce qui est grave c'est que sarkozy, ancien ministre de l'&#233;conomie et des finances, vienne d&#233;fendre un &#233;vad&#233; fiscal, quand on sait que le Tr&#233;sor public peut se montrer impitoyable pour des fraudeurs &#224; la petite semaine.



Que Halliday soit fraudeur eventuel , j'en sais rien.
 (il semble qu'il ait des casserolles qui trainent de ce cot&#233

Par contre, faire attention &#224; ne pas mettre tous les cas dans le m&#234;me panier.
Si des pays ont des avantages fiscaux divers , il n'y a aucune ill&#233;galit&#233; &#224; en tirer avantage.

Le reste est affaire d'&#233;thique, de morale ou de patriotisme du dit _foyer fiscal_.


----------



## Patamach (16 Décembre 2006)

Ne pas confondre fuite des cerveaux et fuite des capitaux.

Souvent cela n'a rien à voir, ou presque.

Sinon en option trois il y a la fuite des cons, souvent bénéfique au pays d'origine mais hélas encore peu répandue.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Sinon en option trois il y a la fuite des cons, souvent bénéfique au pays d'origine mais hélas encore peu répandue.



Quoique dans les noms sus cités il y a quelques exemples qui conviennent  parfaitement....


----------



## jugnin (16 Décembre 2006)

...je trouve ça tant mieux pour les veaux. Ils seront plus à l'aise. 









--> vous voulez que j'sorte ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> oeuf corse ,



Que vient faire Patoch dans cette histoire?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Que vient faire Patoch dans cette histoire?



ben... il faut bien reconnaître que notre ami insulaire a des problèmes d'étanchéité de boite crânienne...


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

En fait, chacun a le droit de vivre et de payer des impôts où il veut...
Mais on ne peut pas être expatrié fiscal et en même temps participer au téléthon, aux restos du coeur, aux pièces jaunes de la grosse Bernadette... et comme par hasard au moment où un disque ou un film sort.
Il faudrait expliquer à certains qu'on peut trouver que la pression fiscale est trop forte, mais que payer des impôts, ça sert AUSSI à la recherche scientifique et à la solidarité.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> En fait, chacun a le droit de vivre et de payer des imp&#244;ts o&#249; il veut...


voire de participer &#224; des operations caritatives o&#249; il veut ( ou caritatives avec effet promo , ca fait partie du jeu)



> Mais on ne peut pas &#234;tre expatri&#233; fiscal et en m&#234;me temps participer au t&#233;l&#233;thon, aux restos du coeur, aux pi&#232;ces jaunes de la grosse Bernadette... et comme par hasard au moment o&#249; un disque ou un film sort.


 rien ne l'interdit.
Ce que tu dis est un avis sur l'aspect &#233;thque ou moral .
Encore que je doute que ces r&#233;ticences se d&#233;ployent quand une star internationale participe &#224; ce genre de choses

_" d&#233;sol&#233; M'sieur Clooney ,  bien que star impliqu&#233;e et g&#233;nereuse ,vous payez pas d'impots ici , vous pouvez pas participer, tentez votre chance au Darfour"_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> En fait, chacun a le droit de vivre et de payer des impôts où il veut...
> Mais on ne peut pas être expatrié fiscal et en même temps participer au téléthon, aux restos du coeur, *aux pièces jaunes de la grosse Bernadette*... et comme par hasard au moment où un disque ou un film sort.
> Il faudrait expliquer à certains qu'on peut trouver que la pression fiscale est trop forte, mais que payer des impôts, ça sert AUSSI à la recherche scientifique et à la solidarité.



c'est David son prénom... 






Personnellement, j'éviterais de l'appeler "grosse Bernadette" en face à face... :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (16 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est David son pr&#233;nom...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
B&#244;a t'sais, c'est qu'un retrait&#233; maintenant. Mon grand-p&#232;re aussi fut un rude gaillard antan, faut voir aujourd'hui...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> En fait, chacun a le droit de vivre et de payer des impôts où il veut...


Chacun a effectivement le droit à l'égoisme.
Chacun a aussi le droit de ne pas acheter des disques de merde.
Casses-toi, Johnny, je n'achèterais pas moins tes disques maintenant qu'avant.


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est David son prénom...
> 
> Personnellement, j'éviterais de l'appeler "grosse Bernadette" en face à face... :rateau:



Même pas peur...  
M'en fout, à son âge un sportif élevé aux anabolisants est tout fragile des genoux... :rateau: 
Bon, cela dit, c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux avoir une bonne mutuelle santé :casse: 

Mais lui, au moins, il paye ses impôts en france !!!
David, pas taper...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Autant pour moi alors.  car j'avais lu sur tous les sites qui parle de cette affaire johnny qu'il vivait en suisse comme Leconte et arnaud boestch.
> et sur wikepedia, ils disent
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yannick_Noah
> (...).
> Pour la petite histoire, Y. Noah n'habite plus en France depuis plusieurs années mais en Suisse.'



On croit rêver... :mouais: après "vu à la télé" c'est "vu sur internet" :hein: .

En l'occurence tu n'ignores sans doute pas (?) que le principe du wikipedia c'est d'être alimenté et corrigé *par les internautes eux-mêmes*. Globalement le trafic qui y passe fait que la plupart des données y sont grosso-modo, relativement correctes, mais enfin question crédibilité c'est quand même ce qui se fait de pire ! alors ta "petite histoire" tu peux te la raconter le soir en t'endormant mais sans perdre ton sens critique !!!

En pratique comme l'a dit Ficelle *Yannick Noah a démenti clairement et catégoriquement être parti habiter en Suisse*, hier  - sur France-Info entre autres, je l'y ai écouté - disant ne pas comprendre ce que son nom faisait sur les listes d'expatriés. Ses propos n'étaient pas que clairs, ils étaient emprunts d'un civisme républicain que l'on aimerait entendre plus souvent de la part de 100% des gens qui s'expriment dans les médias (politiques, artistes, sportifs notamment).

Faut quand même vérifier avant de mettre des gens en cause. Je dis mettre en cause parce que payer des impôts est symboliquement très important, c'est une des bases de notre société, malgré ses travers et dérapages divers, la *seule* autre alternative étant le chacun pour soi le plus barbare (mon argent, mes routes, mon hôpital, mes pompiers, ma milice, l'école pour mes enfants...). Je suis très content d'en payer dans ce pays plutôt que dans un autre, et j'espère, pour des tas de raisons, avoir les moyens d'en payer de plus en plus.


----------



## super-paul0 (16 Décembre 2006)

Fuite des cerveaux ? Ah que ça fait longtemps qu'il est parti le cerveau du Johny


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:


> Fuite des cerveaux ? Ah que ça fait longtemps qu'il est parti le cerveau du Johny


Merci de nous faire profiter du tien.


----------



## jupiter (16 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> On croit rêver... :mouais: après "vu à la télé" c'est "vu sur internet" :hein: .
> 
> En l'occurence tu n'ignores sans doute pas (?) que le principe du wikipedia c'est d'être alimenté et corrigé *par les internautes eux-mêmes*. Globalement le trafic qui y passe fait que la plupart des données y sont grosso-modo, relativement correctes, mais enfin question crédibilité c'est quand même ce qui se fait de pire ! alors ta "petite histoire" tu peux te la raconter le soir en t'endormant mais sans perdre ton sens critique !!!
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas entendu le démenti mais j'avais comme beaucoup entendu à la Radio, lu dans libération, que Noah, Guy forget, Patricia Kass, Aznavour et quelques autres se faisaient domicilier en Suisse. -D'ailleurs, si noah a fait un démenti, c'est qu'il y avait un buzz dans les médias qui disait ce que je disais plus haut, tu es bien d'accord avec moi.
Donc c'est gentil de pas considérer que je me contente pas de wikepedia pour prendre mes infos, et d'ailleurs, renseignements pris, sur le net cette fois, ce qu'ils disent n'est pas faux, mais ça n'est pas actualisé.
Noah a longtemps été domicilié en suisse après l'avoir été aux états-unis, et depuis qu'il a eu un fils, -récemment donc-, il est domicilié en France.
Il possède toujours une maison à Montreux.


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Je n'ai pas entendu le d&#233;menti mais j'avais comme beaucoup entendu &#224; la Radio, lu dans lib&#233;ration, que Noah, Guy forget, Patricia Kass, Aznavour et quelques autres se faisaient domicilier en Suisse. -D'ailleurs, *si noah a fait un d&#233;menti, c'est qu'il y avait un buzz dans les m&#233;dias* qui disait ce que je disais plus haut, tu es bien d'accord avec moi.
> Donc c'est gentil de pas consid&#233;rer que je me contente pas de wikepedia pour prendre mes infos, et d'ailleurs, *renseignements pris, sur le net cette fois*, ce qu'ils disent n'est pas faux, mais &#231;a n'est pas actualis&#233;.
> Noah a longtemps &#233;t&#233; domicili&#233; en suisse apr&#232;s l'avoir &#233;t&#233; aux &#233;tats-unis, et depuis qu'il a eu un fils, -r&#233;cemment donc-, il est domicili&#233; en France.
> Il poss&#232;de toujours une maison &#224; Montreux.



Pourquoi pas, mais peux-tu citer tes sources plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment que "sur le net" ?!!! :hein: en l'occurrence Noah se plaignait _justement_ que la presse ait repris, tr&#232;s largement, une info non v&#233;rifi&#233;e... Tu as l'air de dire que si il a d&#233;menti c'est que justement la presse avait dit vrai ? :mouais: pas facile de suivre ton raisonnement...  Pour ma part j'aurais plus tendance &#224; le croire lui qu'&#224; ce que j'ai lu dans un journal le concernant, mais bon... 

Sinon c'est clair qu'il ne faut pas attendre de la presse un d&#233;menti sur certaines conneries qu'elle dra&#238;ne... h&#233;las


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> On croit rêver... :mouais: après "vu à la télé" c'est "vu sur internet" :hein: .
> 
> En l'occurence tu n'ignores sans doute pas (?) que le principe du wikipedia c'est d'être alimenté et corrigé *par les internautes eux-mêmes*. Globalement le trafic qui y passe fait que la plupart des données y sont grosso-modo, relativement correctes, mais enfin question crédibilité c'est quand même ce qui se fait de pire ! alors ta "petite histoire" tu peux te la raconter le soir en t'endormant mais sans perdre ton sens critique !!!
> 
> ...



Les informations sur la stratégie fiscale de Noah n'est pas une exclusivité de Wikipédia.
Les médias en ont très largement parlé.
Alors, qui croire ?
Noah, qui fait une déclaration plutôt opportuniste (l'affaire Hallyday fait un foin pas possible...) ?
Ou les médias, dont certains sont plutôt bien informés ? A une époque, Chaban Delmas, Dassault en avaient fait les frais...


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> EDIT : sérieusement ça me choque un peu ces histoires de people qui se barrent en Suisse pour des raisons fiscales et qui se plaignent de payer trop d'impôts. Franchement, avec ce qui leur reste ils ont de quoi vivre confortablement. Moi, je voudrais bien gagner autant d'argent et payer autant d'impôts qu'eux.



+100 

Franchement, quest-ce qu'on en a à battre de ces histoires ? de ces gens qui se prennent pour je ne sais quoi ? 

Si ça continue, on va les plaindre de gagner autant...


----------



## jupiter (16 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Les informations sur la stratégie fiscale de Noah n'est pas une exclusivité de Wikipédia.
> Les médias en ont très largement parlé.
> Alors, qui croire ?
> Noah, qui fait une déclaration plutôt opportuniste (l'affaire Hallyday fait un foin pas possible...) ?
> Ou les médias, dont certains sont plutôt bien informés ? A une époque, Chaban Delmas, Dassault en avaient fait les frais...



De toute facon, c'est tres compliqué je pense ces histoires. Je suis pas inspecteur du trésor public , ca doit dépendre du nombre d'heures que tu travailles en france et de tout un tas de parametres que je ne maitrise pas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

L'évasion fiscale n'est pas un phénomène nouveau. Et vous avez oublié Aznavour (si je me trompe, merci de corriger).
En revanche la "fuite des cerveaux" est une fuite bien réelle, et dramatique. Dramatique d'abord parce que notre pays n'est pas en mesure de fournir des postes de chercheurs à des doctorants et autres qui, non par "trahison" mais par contrainte économique, se trouvent obligés de partir aux USA, le plus souvent, pour exercer leurs talents. Leur formation, entièrement payée avec nos impôts, va servir aux laboratoires des universités américaines. Autrement dit, nous avons financé un investissement de formation sur lequel nous n'aurons aucun retour. Chirac a souvent dit vouloir consacrer 2% du PIB à la Recherche, mais on est loin du compte. Or la Recherche d'aujourd'hui ce sont les emplois de demain, et notre positionnement face aux nouveaux géants Chinois et Indiens. 
Sans être un connaisseur de la question, je pense que l'Avenir de la Recherche passe par l'Europe. Et pour cela, je vous renvoie au fil actuel du Comptoir sur l'avenir de l'Europe.
Par là.


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2006)

M'est avis qu'ils sont mal conseill&#233;s tous ces pauvres riches, pour payer autant d'imp&#244;ts ... Ils ne doivent pas savoir s'y prendre.

C'est rigolo comme &#231;a &#233;nerve, quand m&#234;me. Il faut dire que cela va bien avec notre penchant national pour l'auto-d&#233;nigrement ("Tout va &#224; vau-l'eau, mon brave monsieur, tout fout le camp"). M&#234;l&#233; bien s&#251;r &#224; un orgueil national bien senti ("Pourtant on est les meilleurs, non ?").

Bah ! Un petit tsunami dans une destination touristique et plus personne n'y pensera plus, &#224; Jauni Alid&#232;.

PS 1 : Mes amis &#233;trangers sont toujours surpris (lire : &#233;bahis puis condescendants) par le succ&#232;s de notre Belgo-franco-suisse favori. Les Anglais notamment restent perplexes, notamment.
PS 2 : Mais qu'en pensent les Suisses, &#224; propos. Ils s'en foutent compl&#232;tement, non ?
PS 3 : Et les Belges, ils en pensent quoi ?


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2006)

Sur la _vraie_ fuite des cerveaux, il doit bien y avoir mati&#232;re &#224; s'imqui&#233;ter en effet.
Mais bon, de toutes fa&#231;ons, nous sommes foutus, alors ... Comme disait Desproges, vivons heureux en attendant la mort


----------



## quetzalk (16 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> M'est avis qu'ils sont mal conseillés tous ces pauvres riches, pour payer autant d'impôts ... Ils ne doivent pas savoir s'y prendre.



mouarf   c'est clair que vu le budget des gens concernés ils devraient pouvoir se payer quelques heures de comptable plutôt bien qualifié... 



bompi a dit:


> C'est rigolo comme ça énerve, quand même.



Certes...  peut-être le manque de civisme, au final, de tous ces gens qui à des degrés divers nous sont montrés en héros - voire en exemple - à longueur de temps ("vu à la TV" :love. Ce n'est pas qu'une mésaventure de people, ça touche tout le monde. Du pauvre-petit-chef-de-PME qui va se sentir solidaire du people-écrasé-par-une-fiscalité-trop-zinjuste jusqu'aux gens franchement défavorisés à qui ça va fiche la gerbe, et qui eux aimeraient vraiment en payer, des impôts... 

Pour ce qui est de la _vraie_ fuite des cerveaux, pour connaître quelques amis scientifiques éparpillés dans le monde faute de post-doc en France je compatis et déplore en choeur avec vous  . En l'occurrence ce n'est sans doute qu'une question de volonté politique depuis longtemps (droite ou gauche, hein), pas de moyens, restons au delà du mythe débile de "la France qui tombe"  .


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

J'ai cru comprendre que les Suisses n'étaient pas très enthousiastes à l'idée de recevoir Johnny Halliday.
Bon, faut les comprendre aussi... d'habitude, ils font dans le discret, dans le feutré, dans le compte anonyme à numéros et là paf !! le hiatus, le scandale, la mouche dans le lait, les gros titres dans les journaux.
Ce n'est pas le genre de pub qu'ils apprécient beaucoup, surtout qu'ils ont déja eu des soucis avec une commission d'enquête parlementaire sur les paradis fiscaux et le blanchiment d'argent (avec de Montebourg en guest star...).


----------



## spleen (16 Décembre 2006)

Tiens, en parlant de cerveau.... il y a Christophe Lambert chez Ruquier ce soir !!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que les Suisses n'étaient pas très enthousiastes à l'idée de recevoir Johnny Halliday.


Ils peuvent compatir , eux aussi  , ne l'oublions pas , ils ont eu leur lot  de stââârs expatriées
Par exemple... Patrick Juvet  

( et hop )


----------



## rezba (17 Décembre 2006)

Johnny Hallyday, c'est ce type qui, quand il fait des tourn&#233;es, demandent &#224; ses amis les maires UMP des grandes villes de France de subventionner ses concerts pour que lesdites municipalit&#233;s puissent donner des places pas ch&#232;res aux plus pauvres des fans de la star, c'est &#231;a ?

Il a raison Johnny, faut arr&#234;ter de payer l'imp&#244;t, ses potes en font n'importe quoi, de l'argent public.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant de cerveau.... il y a Christophe Lambert chez Ruquier ce soir !!


Je viens de voir qu'il joue dans l'adaptation du Lièvre de Vatanen, d'Arto Paasilinna.
Pauvre homme (Arto P.)

Enfin, cette fois-ci Christophe L. ne devrait pas avoir de serpillière sur la tête (_cf._ Vercingétorix)


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Johnny Hallyday, c'est ce type qui, quand il fait des tournées, demandent à ses amis les maires UMP des grandes villes de France de subventionner ses concerts (...)?



 Tu dois confondre, Johnny Halliday c'est le gars qui adopte un enfant en trois semaines grâce à quelques administrations publiques françaises dont les délais "normaux" mouais: ) sont de deux à cinq ans (*) :rateau: . Remarques, maintenant que c'est fait plus besoin de payer des impôts pour que ces services puissent fonctionner... :style: 



_(*) déla habituellement constaté pour les gens normaux - en cas d'anomalie consultez votre président de la république, son épouse ou un ministre de l'intérieur de votre choix_


----------



## spleen (17 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je viens de voir qu'il joue dans l'adaptation du Lièvre de Vatanen, d'Arto Paasilinna.
> Pauvre homme (Arto P.)
> 
> Enfin, cette fois-ci Christophe L. ne devrait pas avoir de serpillière sur la tête (_cf._ Vercingétorix)



En tout cas c'est sûrement pas en se basant sur sa filmographie que le réalisateur a choisi Christophe Lambert...
Par contre, j'aime assez cette histoire, entre conte et parcours rédempteur. 
Pourquoi ce choix d'acteur ? mystère...


----------



## spleen (17 Décembre 2006)

Bon allez, une petite pour la route (hhmmm c'est bon de dire du mal des gens  ).
Toujours à propos de Johnny Hallyday, le procureur Eric de Montgolfier (celui qui s'était "fait" Tapie à l'époque du match truqué OM/VA) a expliqué chez Ruquier il y a quelques semaines que Bernadette Chirac était intervenue personnellement lors de l'instruction de la plainte pour viol dont Johnny a été accusé. Elle avait dit (à l'intention du procureur bien sûr) : "celui qui touche à l'image de Johnny va s'attirer de gros ennuis".

"Selon que vous serez puissant ou misérable.....etc "
Finalement, rien n'a changé.


----------



## jupiter (17 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je viens de voir qu'il joue dans l'adaptation du Lièvre de Vatanen, d'Arto Paasilinna.
> Pauvre homme (Arto P.)



excellent livre (à conseiller a ceux qui voudrait lire un conte philosophique empreint d'écologie, de poésie) . Je vais aller voir ça des que ça sort.


----------



## jupiter (17 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Bon allez, une petite pour la route (hhmmm c'est bon de dire du mal des gens  ).
> Toujours &#224; propos de Johnny Hallyday, le procureur Eric de Montgolfier (celui qui s'&#233;tait "fait" Tapie &#224; l'&#233;poque du match truqu&#233; OM/VA) a expliqu&#233; chez Ruquier il y a quelques semaines que Bernadette Chirac &#233;tait intervenue personnellement lors de l'instruction de la plainte pour viol dont Johnny a &#233;t&#233; accus&#233;. Elle avait dit (&#224; l'intention du procureur bien s&#251;r) : "celui qui touche &#224; l'image de Johnny va s'attirer de gros ennuis".
> 
> "Selon que vous serez puissant ou mis&#233;rable.....etc "
> Finalement, rien n'a chang&#233;.



Des pressions du politique sur le judiciaire, c'est pas nouveau, mais il avait pass&#233; outre, je crois, non, Montgolfier? c'est &#231;a qui est important.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Johnny Hallyday, le procureur Eric de Montgolfier.... Bernadette Chirac....... Elle avait dit : "celui qui touche &#224; l'image de Johnny va s'attirer de gros ennuis".
> .


mais quelle mauvaise langue tu es.  
Ma"ame Chodron de chose truc bidule n'&#233;tant pas &#233;lue par nous ,  et donc en theorie sans pouvoir officiel ( sauf temporairement Princesse d' Andorre, si si, comme toutes les &#233;pouses de Pr&#233;sidents de la R.F. , un reliquat tr&#232;s "_Ancien R&#233;gime"_ assez cocasse ), donc Bernie  s'emb&#234;te, la p&#244;vre _( euh non , p&#244;vre c'est mal choisi)_ , ses oeuvres marchent mal,elle s'ennuie, la f&#234;te sera bient&#244;t finie etc 
 et l&#224; elle conseillait aimablement  le juge en mati&#232;re de _d&#233;coration d'int&#233;rieur_ sur l' agencement d'estampes et portraits  divers.
C'est pas ca?
Y aurait il des liens entre poilitique, argent, divers jeux d'influence z&#233; autres affairismes?
Noooon? 
( bon ben je vais reprendre mes lectures balzaciennes, ca a plus d'un siecle et demi , mais toujours si bien vu....  )


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> PS 1 : Mes amis étrangers sont toujours surpris (lire : ébahis puis condescendants) par le succès de notre Belgo-franco-suisse favori. Les Anglais notamment restent perplexes, notamment.


tu m'étonne, c'est même une bonne partie de rigolade à chaque fois, remarque aussi qu'ils le font avec quasiment tout ce qui est français depuis Joy division il sont une peu un problème avec la supériorité musicale nos amis.

sinon j'ai lu aussi ceci dans l'article:


> La décision de Johnny Hallyday conduit à se "poser des questions", a, pour sa part, estimé la présidente du Medef, Laurence Parisot. "Je pense qu'il y a une émigration dont personne ne parle aujourd'hui. (...) Je ne regarde pas seulement ceux qui ont des hauts salaires. Regardez tous nos jeunes talents qui sortent des écoles de commerce, où les meilleurs élèves sont en train de partir à l'étranger pour faire une carrière", a déclaré la présidente de l'organisation patronale.


et là par contre c'est plus que vrai


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2006)

Ah mon dieu.... la vie est dure pour les impos&#233;s &#224; l'ISF...  

:rateau:


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ah mon dieu.... la vie est dure pour les impos&#233;s &#224; l'ISF...
> 
> :rateau:



Tu parles. A une &#233;poque o&#249; des millions de gens n'arrivent plus &#224; se loger et &#224; se nourrir correctement, o&#249; les associations telles "les restos du coeur" n'arrivent plus &#224; suivre, o&#249; la solidarit&#233; nationale est mise de plus en plus &#224; contribution... 

Elle est belle, l'"Europe sociale"...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> et là par contre c'est plus que vrai



oui c'est vrai, mais la fiscalité est-elle la seule/principale raison ? concernant les doctorant en sciences je ne crois pas que la pression fiscale soit leur principal enemi !!! n'est-ce pas plutôt le blocage de TOUS les postes à responsabilité par l'encombrante génération des baby-boomers plus ou moins ex-soixante-huitards qui refuse de lâcher le moindre lest ???


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ah mon dieu.... la vie est dure pour les imposés à l'ISF...
> 
> :rateau:


N'est-ce pas...  

Bon, à la limite, qu'ils se tirent dans des pays où la météo fiscale est plus clémente, on s'en fout (après tout il sont libres). Mais bon Dieu , qu'ils arrêtent de se plaindre et de nous faire ch** avec leurs "petits malheurs" ! Et puis c'est normal que chacun (à quelques exceptions près) participe au bien commun à hauteur de ses moyens.
Et quand j'entends Sarkozy dire qu'il comprend Johnny, ça me donne envie de gerber.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> oui c'est vrai, mais la fiscalit&#233; est-elle la seule/principale raison ? concernant les doctorant en sciences je ne crois pas que la pression fiscale soit leur principal enemi !!! n'est-ce pas plut&#244;t le blocage de TOUS les postes &#224; responsabilit&#233; par l'encombrante g&#233;n&#233;ration des baby-boomers plus ou moins ex-soixante-huitards qui refuse de l&#226;cher le moindre lest ???


Que la fuite des cerveaux ait des causes structurelles c'est certain
Surtout quand ailleurs l'herbe semble plus verte.

mais mettre le blame sur UNE g&#233;neration , c'est aller vite.
C'est une caracteristique universelle et intemporelle , quand on a le pouvoir , on aime pas le lacher.
Et c'est valable quelque soit la g&#233;neration , celle l&#224; comme les pr&#233;c&#233;dentes  ou les suivantes.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> oui c'est vrai, mais la fiscalité est-elle la seule/principale raison ? concernant les doctorant en sciences je ne crois pas que la pression fiscale soit leur principal enemi !!! n'est-ce pas plutôt le blocage de TOUS les postes à responsabilité par l'encombrante génération des baby-boomers plus ou moins ex-soixante-huitards qui refuse de lâcher le moindre lest ???



J'ai discuté l'été dernier avec un chercheur de l'INSERM en cancéro qui a fini par monter un labo privé avec des fonds de capital-risque tellement il en avait marre de voir partir ses élèves à l'étranger. Il a réussi comme cela à en retenir plusieurs. Effectivement, à en croire ses dires, l'INSERM est une vraie usine à gaz du point de vue administratif, et les jeux de pouvoir sont des freins aussi importants, voire davantage, que les finances. Comme toujours, la meilleure façon de refuser des réformes de structure c'est de n'invoquer que le manque de moyens financiers. Chacun crée ses petites chapelles, préférant ainsi être le premier dans son village que le second dans Rome.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est une caracteristique universelle et intemporelle , quand on a le pouvoir , on aime pas le lacher.
> Et c'est valable quelque soit la géneration , celle là comme les précédentes  ou les suivantes.



Tu as sans doute raison, mais ce qui est énervant avec ces 68tards repus, c'est l'hypocrisie du discours.


----------



## spleen (17 Décembre 2006)

Concernant la recherche scientifique et la fuite des VRAIS cerveaux, pas les caprices médiatico-fiscaux de quelques people décérébrés, il y a en effet un vrai débat et une vraie question.
Un système à l'Anglo Saxonne où ce sont des fonds privés qui financent les chercheurs est il mieux que le nôtre ?
On peut en douter... 
Quid dans ce cas de l'indépendance nécessaire aux chercheurs, lorsqu'ils sont pieds et poings liés à de grand groupes financiers, qui seront forcément juge et partie ?
On voit bien ce que peut donner la recherche sur les OGM financée par Monsanto...
Ou pour prendre un exemple qui vous tiendra à coeur, un projet de recherche informatique financé par Bill Gates ??    aux USA, ça se pratique couramment (Billou est une des principaux bailleurs de fonds des grandes universités), et je pense que ce n'est pas étranger à l'hégémonie de Microsoft...
Un chercheur doit être indépendant... et ça a un prix : les impôts.
Mais comme disait l'autre : "les chercheurs qui cherchent on en trouve, les chercheurs qui trouvent, on en cherche..."


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> oui c'est vrai, mais la fiscalité est-elle la seule/principale raison ? concernant les doctorant en sciences je ne crois pas que la pression fiscale soit leur principal enemi !!! n'est-ce pas plutôt le blocage de TOUS les postes à responsabilité par l'encombrante génération des baby-boomers plus ou moins ex-soixante-huitards qui refuse de lâcher le moindre lest ???



non c'est pas la seule raison, mais admettons tu es jeune, tu veux te faire une expérience à l'étranger et tu découvre qu'en fait c'est VRAIMENT mieux ailleurs, les gens ouverts, plus de fric, bref tu es surpris et du coup que fais tu ?

tu restes à l'étrager, t'en parles au copains et hop boule de neige


----------



## spleen (17 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> non c'est pas la seule raison, mais admettons tu es jeune, tu veux te faire une expérience à l'étranger et tu découvre qu'en fait c'est VRAIMENT mieux ailleurs, les gens ouverts, plus de fric, bref tu es surpris et du coup que fais tu ?
> 
> tu restes à l'étrager, t'en parles au copains et hop boule de neige



Il y en a tant que ça qui partent à l'étranger ?
C'est quand même pas si simple...
Ca ne serait pas un argument de campagne électorale des fois ??


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> ... à l'étranger et tu découvre qu'en fait c'est VRAIMENT mieux ailleurs, les gens ouverts, plus de fric...



j'ai eu plusieurs récits d'expat ou ex-expat qui disent qu'une fois tout payé dans les pays plus "libéraux" (UK, USA en gros) le niveau de vie est très, très, très proche de ce qu'il est ici : moins d'impôts mais assurances santé et autres hors de prix, école des gamins, ramassage des ordures etc, TOUT est payant et relativement cher, ce qui semble absorber une bonne part de la différence de revenu brut (à ce qu'on m'a dit encore donc ce ne sont ni des stats officielles ni mon expérience propre).

Et puis quitter son pays (racines, culture, famille et amis, paysages, climat... ) juste pour une histoire d'argent j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit si fréquent que ça (je ne parle pas de fuir la famine ce qui ne me semble pas encore le cas en France n'en déplaise aux adeptes de Nicolas (Baverez, l'autre Nicolas rupturologiste)). Il y a sans doute en plus une forte motivation personnelle pour aller voir ailleurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2006)

Personnellement, j'ai toujours pay&#233; mes imp&#244;ts en Belgique ... en r&#226;lant parfois comme tout le monde quand  on trouve que "trop c'est trop", en constatant la gabegie de l'&#233;tat dans certains projets un peu "limites", ou en &#233;tant horrifi&#233; par certains scandales secouant nos &#233;lus...

Quand je bossais pour une &#233;norme multinationale, on m'a propos&#233; un syst&#232;me de "salary split" qui me permettait de r&#233;partir mon salaire entre plusieurs pays et de diminuer de fa&#231;on cons&#233;quente la pression fiscale sur mes revenus ..... j'ai toujours refus&#233; du fait que j'aurai d&#251; un peu tricher sur mes prestations r&#233;elles &#224; l'&#233;tranger pour pouvoir b&#233;n&#233;ficier de ce syst&#232;me ... or, je n'aime pas "tricher" ... tous mes revenus ont par cons&#233;quent &#233;t&#233; tax&#233;s en Belgique... et j'en suis content !

Il en aurait &#233;t&#233; tout autrement si ce syst&#232;me de "salary split" avait pu m'&#234;tre appliqu&#233; sans "chipot" et sur des bases r&#233;elles dans une application stricte des r&#232;glementations en vigueur ... faut pas &#234;tre con non plus !!!!!!!

On ne peut pas vivre dans un pays et user de tous ses avantages sans participer &#224; l'effort commun dans la mesure de ses moyens !

Je n'ai pas de sentiments particuliers &#224; l'&#233;gard de tous ces expatri&#233;s fiscaux ... en fait, je m'en fiche !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Ca ne serait pas un argument de campagne électorale des fois ??


bah , ca c'est facile de répondre : en France on a le chic pour être en permanence en mode " campagne électorale"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Concernant la recherche scientifique et la fuite des VRAIS cerveaux, pas les caprices médiatico-fiscaux de quelques people décérébrés, il y a en effet un vrai débat et une vraie question.
> Un système à l'Anglo Saxonne où ce sont des fonds privés qui financent les chercheurs est il mieux que le nôtre ?
> On peut en douter...
> Quid dans ce cas de l'indépendance nécessaire aux chercheurs, lorsqu'ils sont pieds et poings liés à de grand groupes financiers, qui seront forcément juge et partie ?
> ...


+ 1  
Il faut que l'Etat se donne les moyens de retenir ses chercheurs qui sont formés dans dans nos écoles et qui partent à l'étranger faute de pouvoir travailler dans de bonnes conditions en France.


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> j'ai eu plusieurs r&#233;cits d'expat ou ex-expat qui disent qu'une fois tout pay&#233; dans les pays plus "lib&#233;raux" (UK, USA en gros) le niveau de vie est tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s proche de ce qu'il est ici : moins d'imp&#244;ts mais assurances sant&#233; et autres hors de prix, &#233;cole des gamins, ramassage des ordures etc, TOUT est payant et relativement cher, ce qui semble absorber une bonne part de la diff&#233;rence de revenu brut (&#224; ce qu'on m'a dit encore donc ce ne sont ni des stats officielles ni mon exp&#233;rience propre).



A voir aussi si ces tarifs sont proportionnels aux revenus. Ou bien les m&#234;mes pour tout le monde, sans aide ou avec des aides insuffisantes...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> A voir aussi si ces tarifs sont proportionnels aux revenus. Ou bien les mêmes pour tout le monde, sans aide ou avec des aides insuffisantes...



à ce que j'en sais, justement pas (pas proportionnels) : c'est la loi de la jungle, toute bête, toute simple, toute nue... soit tu gagnes, soit tu perds ; sans t'emmxrder la nouille avec tout ce fatras de solidarité, redistribution, liberté, égalité, fraternité, et autres notions désuètes qui brisent la créativité et appellent, paraît-il une grande "rupture".


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> j'ai eu plusieurs r&#233;cits d'expat ou ex-expat qui disent qu'une fois tout pay&#233; dans les pays plus "lib&#233;raux" (UK, USA en gros) le niveau de vie est tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s proche de ce qu'il est ici :


c'est vrai dans le sens ou il n'y &#224; pas une si grande diff&#233;rence entre notre bon pays (pardon pour les francophones  ) et les pays que tu cites d'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;rale, l&#224; ou c'est vrai c'est que les possibilit&#233;s offertes sont plus vastes et int&#233;ressantes d'un point de vue &#224; la fois professionnel et financier



> ...Et puis quitter son pays (racines, culture, famille et amis, paysages, climat... ) juste pour une histoire d'argent j'ai du mal &#224; croire que ce soit si fr&#233;quent que &#231;a...


re exact, si par contre tu as des amis de toute nationalit&#233; d&#233;j&#224; en france, cela ne te pose pas trop de probl&#232;mes de t'expatrier .
A contrario le niveau de vie peut augmenter rapidement &#224; l'&#233;tranger compar&#233; &#224; la France pour peu que l'on s'en donne les moyens, c'est "peut &#234;tre" l&#224; que la bas blesse.


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

Alors je préfère les "notions désuètes" aux "lois de la jungle".

Je crois quand même que l'on peut trouver un juste milieu, sans revenir à l'horreur sociale des siècles précédents.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Alors je préfère les "notions désuètes" aux "lois de la jungle".
> Je crois quand même que l'on peut trouver un juste milieu, sans revenir à l'horreur sociale des siècles précédents.


+1


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Alors je pr&#233;f&#232;re les "notions d&#233;su&#232;tes" aux "lois de la jungle".


c'est un peu rapide comme r&#233;sum&#233; non


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Il y en a tant que ça qui partent à l'étranger ?
> C'est quand même pas si simple...
> Ca ne serait pas un argument de campagne électorale des fois ??



De mon expérience perso, à la sortie de mon école d'ingénieur en biotech (2001) il y avait 10 offres d'emploi au royaume uni contre une en France, en moyenne, pour ma spécialité et mon expérience...
À ce niveau là c'est pas la fiscalité qui pousse à s'expatrier, c'est pour bosser tout simplement.


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> c'est un peu rapide comme résumé non



damn I am demasked   :love:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

Bon , l&#224; je vais parler en temps qu'ex.... expat ( et pas qu'une fois)

- tous les ex-pats ne partent pas dans les 2 pays sus nomm&#233;s ( toujours cit&#233;s en premier), il y en a quelques autres ( d&#233;velopp&#233;s ou non) ou  pas forcement pour des motifs p&#233;cuniers et pas forcement de facon d&#233;finitive

-A titre indviduel c'est rarement v&#233;cu comme une fuite mas une opportunit&#233;

-la fuite des cerveaux est un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne mineur, la cr&#232;me de la cr&#232;me dans le vaste flot des autres migrations ( pour divers raisons, migration volontaire , involontaire , &#233;conomique , politique etc).  Autres migrations qui , elles, se chiffrent en centaines de millions.

Ah  trucs persos :
-je suis toujours  revenu en France , mais vu l'ambiance parfois ex&#233;crable.... 
-ca m'a appris &#224; accorder moins d'importance aux nationalit&#233;s et querelles  &#224; fond nationaliste.
Ceci &#233;tant dit , autre avis perso: les migrations pour raisons 100&#37; fiscales , c'est pas le plus joli , mais ca existe et existera toujours.

Et cot&#233; fuites de cerveaux y a pire que la France , regardez un peu du cot&#233; de l'ex empire sovietique ou de certains pays sous d&#233;velopp&#233;s  par exemple....

Si on veut &#233;viter la fuite des cerveaux, on peut 
Cot&#233; individu : c'est souvent un choix personnel
Cot&#233; Etat : on agit pour &#224; son tour devenir attirant.
Et c'est du boulot.


----------



## rezba (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais quelle mauvaise langue tu es.
> Ma"ame Chodron de chose truc bidule n'étant pas élue par nous ,  et donc en theorie sans pouvoir officiel ( sauf temporairement Princesse d' Andorre, si si, comme toutes les épouses de Présidents de la R.F. , un reliquat très "_Ancien Régime"_ assez cocasse ),



sauf ton respect, Maame Bernadette Chirac est une élue du peuple. Du peuple corrézien, en tout cas. Puisqu'elle est, depuis 1979, conseillère générale du  canton de Corrèze, en... Corrèze ! A ce titre, membre de la commission de l'Aménagement et de l'Environnement.



divoli a dit:


> Alors je préfère les "notions désuètes" aux "lois de la jungle".
> 
> Je crois quand même que l'on peut trouver un juste milieu, sans revenir à l'horreur sociale des siècles précédents.



Bernard Maris, un cerveau  qui n'est pas en fuite, mais qui enseingne en France et aux USA, et que j'apprécie fortement, disait récemment que la loi de la jungle était une loi animale. Et que ce qui différenciait principalement les sociétés humaines des sociétés animales, c'était que les hommes, en tout cas une fraction importante d'entre eux, avaient toujours protégé les plus faibles d'entre eux physiquement. Et que cette tendance à  la protection des plus faibles avaient permis l'acquisition d'une morale de l'existence, et engendré, par nécessité, tout un tas de progrès techniques et scientifiques. 





lumai a dit:


> De mon expérience perso, à la sortie de mon école d'ingénieur en biotech (2001) il y avait 10 offres d'emploi au royaume uni contre une en France, en moyenne, pour ma spécialité et mon expérience...
> À ce niveau là c'est pas la fiscalité qui pousse à s'expatrier, c'est pour bosser tout simplement.



Ça, c'est une politique de générosité mondiale. La France est réputée pour avoir une des meilleures formations doctorales du  monde. Donc elle investit, en formant, à ses frais, des chercheurs performants qui iront trouver un emploi à l'étranger, où l'on sera si  content de n'avoir pas eu à payer leur coûteuse formation. Grace à cette politique généreuse, les USA, le Royaume-Uni, l'Allemagne et d'autres, peuvent optimiser un budget public de la recherche déja largement supérieur au notre, et continuer à prendre de l'avance, au profit de l'humanité entière.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> sauf ton respect, Maame Bernadette Chirac est une élue du peuple. Du peuple corrézien, en tout cas. Puisqu'elle est, depuis 1979, conseillère générale du  canton de Corrèze, en... Corrèze ! A ce titre, membre de la commission de l'Aménagement et de l'Environnement.


je sais , je sais , mais, la Corrèze c'est en France?  
Une chose sûre c'est en Chiraquie ... 
( et encore, de moins en moins d'ailleurs, tout passe tout lasse)


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> je sais , je sais , mais, la Corr&#232;ze c'est en France?



la Corr&#232;ze c'est en Hollande non ... oui barf oui bon je sors... --->

enfin je ne sortirai pas avant d'avoir applaudi de toutes mes mains et de tous mes h&#233;misph&#232;res c&#233;r&#233;braux &#224; ceci : 



rezba a dit:


> &#199;a, c'est une politique de g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; mondiale. La France est r&#233;put&#233;e pour avoir une des meilleures formations doctorales du  monde. Donc elle investit, en formant, &#224; ses frais, des chercheurs performants qui iront trouver un emploi &#224; l'&#233;tranger, o&#249; l'on sera si  content de n'avoir pas eu &#224; payer leur co&#251;teuse formation. Grace &#224; cette politique g&#233;n&#233;reuse, les USA, le Royaume-Uni, l'Allemagne et d'autres, peuvent optimiser un budget public de la recherche d&#233;ja largement sup&#233;rieur au notre, et continuer &#224; prendre de l'avance, au profit de l'humanit&#233; enti&#232;re.



 :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

Et il s'y connait lui, en fuite au cerveau...


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2006)

Que l'Etat fasse des efforts pour que les vrais cerveaux ne partent pas en masse ( ce qi n'est d&#233;j&#224; pas le cas en France ), je veux bien...
Mais enfin quand il s'agit de mecs comme Johnny ou Pagny qui se cassent parce qu'ils ne veulent pas s'acquitter de la contribution au financement de l'Etat qui est _normale_ vu ce qu'ils gagnent, &#231;a me fout un peu les glandes... :sick:

Eh oui, Johnny en a _"marre, comme beaucoup de Fran&#231;ais, de payer ce qu'on nous impose comme imp&#244;ts"_

C'est vrai, rendez vous compte ! apr&#232;s pr&#233;l&#232;vement de peut-&#234;tre  40&#37; de son revenu annuel &#231;a lui laisse.... merde seulement plusieurs millions ! ( "_ah que c'pas juste!_)

C'est vrai que par rapport au smicard &#224; qui on retire que peut-&#234;tre 5/10% de ses revenus, c'est une honte :rateau:

Lutter contre la fuite des cerveaux d'accord, mais venir plaindre ces pauvres petits artistes d&#233;butants qui doivent partir dans des contr&#233;es hostiles et lointaines... faut pas d&#233;conner !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

Faut pas les plaindre, mais faut pas leur retirer le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent de leur pognon.


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2006)

J'ai pas dit &#231;a, mais qu'on les laisse faire en silence, sans aller dire que ya des probl&#232;mes en France parce que ceux qui gagnent de la thune sont des martyrs...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

[rien]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

En se mettant du coton dans le nez et les oreilles, le cerveau il fuit plus... C'est un Croque mort qui me l'a appris...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

Pour les femmes et les adeptes de macG oui... largement...

EDIT: Patoch tu fais chier &#224; changer d'avis tout le temps !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> EDIT: Patoch tu fais chier à changer d'avis tout le temps !



Ouaiiiiiiiis.... Mais tu c'est comment c'est... J'avais pas eu le courage de me lire les 3
 pages avant...


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Tu dois confondre, Johnny Halliday c'est le gars qui adopte un enfant en trois semaines grâce à quelques administrations publiques françaises dont les délais "normaux" mouais: ) sont de deux à cinq ans (*) :rateau: . Remarques, maintenant que c'est fait plus besoin de payer des impôts pour que ces services puissent fonctionner... :style:
> 
> 
> 
> _(*) déla habituellement constaté pour les gens normaux - en cas d'anomalie consultez votre président de la république, son épouse ou un ministre de l'intérieur de votre choix_


Il est certain que pour ceux qui essayent d'adopter des enfants de la manière la plus correcte et responsable, l'exemple de ce gougnafier est une gifle. Je parle d'expérience. C'est surtout un mauvais exemple de ce que pas mal de personnes cherchent à éviter (trafics, passe-droits etc.)
Il est difficile d'éviter des agissements douteux en ces matières. Ce genre d'exemple, relayé à grands coups de media véreux (genre poids des mots etc.) est passablement contrariant. Mais bon. On sait ce que c'est : il faut agir en conscience (donc tenter d'en avoir une) et ignorer le côté obscur de la force.
On peut juste remarquer que pour certains, la rupture ressemble décidément à une solution de continuité, y compris dans les soutiens "culturels" (mdr !)


----------



## rezba (17 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et il s'y connait lui, en fuite au cerveau...



C'est marrant, ça. J'ai connu des types qui se branlaient devant les pages lingerie de la redoute, mais j'aurais pas imaginé qu'un type dont le cerveau fuit pas, mais macère juste dans pas beaucoup de jus, puisse se branler devant un forum d'informatique, jusqu'à éructer, et même poser des petites giclettes.

Ben si, y'en a.
Au moins un.
Toi.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> j'ai eu plusieurs récits d'expat ou ex-expat qui disent qu'une fois tout payé dans les pays plus "libéraux" (UK, USA en gros) le niveau de vie est très, très, très proche de ce qu'il est ici : moins d'impôts mais assurances santé et autres hors de prix, école des gamins, ramassage des ordures etc, TOUT est payant et relativement cher, ce qui semble absorber une bonne part de la différence de revenu brut (à ce qu'on m'a dit encore donc ce ne sont ni des stats officielles ni mon expérience propre).
> 
> Et puis quitter son pays (racines, culture, famille et amis, paysages, climat... ) juste pour une histoire d'argent j'ai du mal à croire que ce soit si fréquent que ça (je ne parle pas de fuir la famine ce qui ne me semble pas encore le cas en France n'en déplaise aux adeptes de Nicolas (Baverez, l'autre Nicolas rupturologiste)). Il y a sans doute en plus une forte motivation personnelle pour aller voir ailleurs.


Même un journal ultra-libéral comme The Economist a un jour fait ce type de calcul pour constater que, finalement, la qualité de vie/le pouvoir d'achat réels des deux rives de l'Atlantique Nord étaient nettement plus proche que décrit habituellement.
Après ... On peut préférer un système où les plus riches comblent les manques de l'état ou un état qui essaye (fait un peu semblant aussi) de gérer davantage de problèmes sociaux. Bah ...


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

Au delà du manque d'équité et de la différence de traitement, qu'est-ce qui n'est pas normal ? Devoir patienter 3 semaines ou attendre 2 ans ? On peut aussi se poser cette question...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> C'est marrant, ça. J'ai connu des types qui se branlaient devant les pages lingerie de la redoute, mais j'aurais pas imaginé qu'un type dont le cerveau fuit pas, mais macère juste dans pas beaucoup de jus, puisse se branler devant un forum d'informatique, jusqu'à éructer, et même poser des petites giclettes.
> 
> Ben si, y'en a.
> Au moins un.
> Toi.



Et oui mon gros kiki à oreille... y a moi... tu es content hein !!!


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


>



       
       
       
       
       
       ​




tout à fait. 
c'est bon de rire parfois.


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Au del&#224; du manque d'&#233;quit&#233; et de la diff&#233;rence de traitement, qu'est-ce qui n'est pas normal ? Devoir patienter 3 semaines ou attendre 2 ans ? On peut aussi se poser cette question...


Tu parles de l'adoption ?
C'est assez d&#233;licat, &#231;a  En fait, j'ai remarqu&#233; que souvent (pas toujours mais souvent) le d&#233;lai avait un rapport avec la qualit&#233; de la d&#233;marche et des personnes impliqu&#233;es. Il y a &#233;videmment des rat&#233;s et bien des mis&#232;res mais bon, dans l'ensemble : quand c'est rapide c'est souvent un peu douteux. Personnellement, j'aurais bien aim&#233; ne pas attendre aussi longtemps. D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, une fois que &#231;a y est, que la vie repart, tout ce temps et toute cette grisaille s'estompe et la seule chose qui en reste est que, certes, il fallait &#234;tre sacr&#233;ment motiv&#233; ... Ce qui n'est pas si mal.

Savoir que la fille de Jauni ne vivra pas dans un pays g&#233;riatrico-communiste (la France) mais dans les belles Alpes Suisses (haut lieu de l'insouciance bancaire) rassurera donc les autorit&#233;s de son pays d'origine


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

pour rester in topic
est ce que quelqu'un a une liste des pays o&#249; l'achat d'enfants est d&#233;fiscalis&#233;?

C'est pour aider un fiscaliste qui  conseille  une star qui veut suivre cette  r&#233;cente mode pipeule 

( oulla je sens que y en a qui vont pas comprendre... allez , je mets  les phares    )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( oulla je sens que y en a qui vont pas comprendre... allez , je mets  les phares    )



Si si... Pas de problème...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour rester in topic
> est ce que quelqu'un a une liste des pays o&#249; l'achat d'enfants est d&#233;fiscalis&#233;?
> 
> C'est pour aider un fiscaliste qui  conseille  une star qui veut suivre cette  r&#233;cente mode pipeule



La Nouvelle Cal&#233;donie : les tribus Kanak ont la coutume de donner leurs enfants, et il n'y a aucune d&#233;marche administrative insurmontable, c'est une fa&#231;on pour eux de r&#233;guler les naissances sans contraception et de permettre au couples qui ne peuvent avoir d'enfants de construire une famille ... (par contre je ne sais pas si toutes les tribus d'autres peuple d'autres continents le font ?). Et l'enfant est mis au courant de son parcours et connait ses deux familles.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4094905 a dit:
			
		

> La Nouvelle Cal&#233;donie .


exact , et ce ne sont pas les seuls

Mais je pensais &#224; une politque de d&#233;fiscalisation  
 le souci &#233;tant de faire &#233;conomiser les _st&#226;&#226;rs_ dans leurs """""zachats""""  , d&#233;j&#224; que leur cerveau - quand y en a un - fuit   alors.... Aidons  les st&#226;&#226;rs !    )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Décembre 2006)

*À chaque cuite*
mes neurones se font la malle un peu plus.




:rateau:


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> sauf ton respect, Maame Bernadette Chirac est une élue du peuple. Du peuple corrézien, en tout cas. Puisqu'elle est, depuis 1979, conseillère générale du  canton de Corrèze, en... Corrèze ! A ce titre, membre de la commission de l'Aménagement et de l'Environnement.


entièrement d'accord, sauf que dans le cas présent la vaste majorité le voit plutôt comme la femme du président


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> -A titre indviduel c'est rarement vécu comme une fuite mas une opportunité


exact



> Ah  trucs persos :
> -je suis toujours  revenu en France , mais vu l'ambiance parfois exécrable....


j'avoue érpouver la même sensation :sick:



> -ca m'a appris à accorder moins d'importance aux nationalités et querelles  à fond nationaliste.


itoo


----------



## spleen (17 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> exact , et ce ne sont pas les seuls
> 
> Mais je pensais à une politque de défiscalisation
> le souci étant de faire économiser les _stâârs_ dans leurs """""zachats""""  , déjà que leur cerveau - quand y en a un - fuit   alors.... Aidons  les stâârs !    )



Je crois bien que ça figurait dans feu le projet de constitution Européenne  
Vous avez aimé le plombier Polonais, vous adorerez le bébé Roumain hors taxes...


----------



## divoli (17 Décembre 2006)

C'était prévu avec la directive Bolkenstein; si tu cherches un bébé à adopter, tu peux faire appel à une Slovène qui viendra accoucher directement sur ton pallier...


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2006)

Je suppose qu'elle aura la couverture sociale slov&#232;ne, alors ?


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> j'avoue érpouver la même sensation :sick:



intéressant mais pourriez-vous développer pascalformac et toi  ? "l'ambiance exécrable" c'est quoi pour vous, ça se trouve dans quel(s) milieu(x) (professionnels etc), comparé à quelle genre d'atmosphère dans quels pays etc ? n'est-ce pas une sensation commune au fait de bouger et d'être toujours en phase de découverte ? ou - mais c'est indiscret  - ça dépend des raisons pour lesquelles on est parti ?


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

les fran&#231;ais &#224; la douane qui font la tronche, les taxis pas sympas pour deux sous, les jeunes dans la rue, le manque de respect, les gens agressif au supermarch&#233;, les discussions aigries sur l'avenir du pays, etc etc
_(cit&#233; en vrac entre la fin du repas et le coucher des enfants.)_
Cela fait trois fois que tu sembles dire qu'expat = d&#233;s&#233;quilibre ou mal &#234;tre qui pousse &#224; faire partir, c'est moi qui interpr&#232;te mal ou bien ... bien ?


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Cela fait trois fois que tu sembles dire qu'expat = déséquilibre ou mal être qui pousse à faire partir, c'est moi qui interprète mal ou bien ... bien ?



 non c'est pas ce que je voulais dire  
mais dans ce que tu dis tout est si différent à l'étranger ?  en voyages lointains - ce qui n'est pas pareil qu'en bossant sur place on est d'accord - ou en parlant avec des étrangers vivant ici je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'une telle différence  d'où ma question.


----------



## katelijn (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> non c'est pas ce que je voulais dire
> mais dans ce que tu dis tout est si différent à l'étranger ?  en voyages lointains - ce qui n'est pas pareil qu'en bossant sur place on est d'accord - ou en parlant avec des étrangers vivant ici je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'une telle différence  d'où ma question.



Ben si, tout est différent ... je me considéré étrangère partout en Europe dans ce sens là que je suis née en Belgique, élevée aux Canaries, mariée a un Français ... on est revenu il y'a 3 ans ... en France! Les impressions: Ici, si on ne râle pas, on ne va pas bien ... L'administration c'est une horreur ... des centaines de papiers qui ne servent a rien juste a faire perdre ton temps et satisfaire l'aigreur du personnel des administrations... les illères sont de rigueur contre toute logique. Mes enfants nés de père français et reconnus sont considérés comme des sous merdes parce que élevés à l'étranger (Bac espagnol ... mais ils dominent l'orthographe dans les deux langues...) Pour les inscrire en Fac ça a été la croix et la bannière a cause de leur Bac espagnol ... les Directives Européennes il a fallu leur mettre sous le nez ... sauf à Montpellier. Je peux continuer comme ça longtemps ... A part ça , je vais très bien!


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2006)

Tout pareil apr&#232;s avoir v&#233;cu &#224; l'autre bout du monde pendant 4 ans... je pense que voyager, se confronter aux clashes des diff&#233;rentes cultures est quelque chose qui ouvre l'esprit et permet parfois de prendre du recul par rapport &#224; certaines choses, d'o&#249; probablement ces "impressions"...

D&#233;j&#224; rien que le fait de travailler aux Pays-Bas par exemple, c'est &#224; 20 minutes de Li&#232;ge et pourtant, c'est bel et bien une mentalit&#233; totalement diff&#233;rente de la notre  et c'est toujours tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Décembre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> les Directives Europ&#233;ennes il a fallu leur mettre sous le nez ... sauf &#224; Montpellier.



je connais quelques exemples aussi... tout aussi d&#233;sastreux :mouais: (un coll&#232;gue allemand et sa traduction de dipl&#244;me et les tracasseries pour sa voiture :rateau.

Mais &#233;galement j'ai entendu nombre de Fran&#231;ais qui dans d'autres pays d'Europe ou d'ailleurs n'ont pas forc&#233;ment trouv&#233; un accueil chaleureux, une administration performante, etc... ni des chauffeurs de taxi souriants. Je crois qu'on n'a pas la m&#234;me vision en 2 ou 5 ans sur place par rapport au pays dans lequel on est n&#233;, dont on per&#231;oit toutes les nuances, tous les sous-entendus, tous les passifs, tous les conflits enfouis... 

Des amis (elle franco-allemande lui espagnol) ont attendu 4 mois pour que leur ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique soit install&#233;e, dans une grande ville de la Ruhr, r&#233;gion o&#249; 99 &#37; des gens font la gueule, o&#249; les trains n'arrivent pas &#224; l'heure, o&#249; tout donne l'impression de stagnation et de morosit&#233;. Je vous &#233;pargne la copine exil&#233;e &#224; Londres qui apr&#232;s un mois d'angine et un m&#233;decin-porte-de-prison-pas-le-droit-d'en-voir-un-autre, a fini par se faire envoyer des antibiotiques par sa m&#232;re. Etc... exemples parmi plein d'autres.

Va habiter &#224; Barcelone en ne parlant que le Castillan [langue nationale !] et on en recause de l'ambiance  .

Bref est-ce si tristement simple ? franchement si l'humain est souvent pitoyable je n'ai pas l'impression que les fran&#231;ais contemporains soient si graves que &#231;a, ou pires que les autres. Dans mon coin de grande ville, les gens tiennent la porte du m&#233;tro, les voisins disent bonjour, la boulang&#232;re sourit, le banquier &#233;coute ce que je lui demande, la posti&#232;re est polie malgr&#233; les j&#233;r&#233;miades et la file d'attente devant son guichet, je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression de vivre cette "ambiance ex&#233;crable" dont vous parlez. Quand il arrive une erreur d'administration il faut rarement plus qu'un coup de t&#233;l&#233;phone pour trouver une solution... Si un commer&#231;ant me revient pas je vais voir ailleurs... Bon si on veut r&#226;ler on trouvera, hein - et dieu sait que j'aime &#231;a - mais je ne partage pas votre vision de l'enfer.


----------



## naas (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> non c'est pas ce que je voulais dire
> mais dans ce que tu dis tout est si diff&#233;rent &#224; l'&#233;tranger ?  en voyages lointains - ce qui n'est pas pareil qu'en bossant sur place on est d'accord - ou en parlant avec des &#233;trangers vivant ici je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'une telle diff&#233;rence  d'o&#249; ma question.



sicile 6 mois pour le boulot = pays &#224; la con, 1 semaine en touriste = ouahou c'est beau
irlande 3 ans = voir le post pr&#233;c&#233;dent mais dans l'autre sens 
pays bas 1 an = grosso modo le m&#234;me post pr&#233;c&#233;dent
etc etc, l'europe n'est pas si loin de la france non ?


je r&#233;sum&#233; rapide,mais je ne suis pas loin de la v&#233;rit&#233;


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Va habiter à Barcelone en ne parlant que le Castillan [langue nationale !] et on en recause de l'ambiance



Je suis d'accord avec toi que parfois, sa propre médecine équivaut mieux que ce qu'on ne connait pas nécessairement (on se faisait régulièrement envoyer certains trucs qu'on ne trouvait qu'en Europe ou des médocs aussi quand on vivait en Australie  )

... mais en même temps, si on choisit de partir, c'est que l'on choisit aussi de s'adapter


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

La France est un pays horrible mais les français (qui sont des veaux comme chacun sait ) ont toujours eu la flemme de la quitter 

À moins que les statistiques aient changé, le fait que quelques people et quelques brillants scientifiques ou autres aient fui cet horrible pays n'y change pas grand-chose.

(Par contre, il y a pas mal d'anglais qui s'installent, ils sont fous ou quoi ? ).


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est plus pour la Provence, la bonne nourriture fran&#231;aise, la baguette, le vin et un savoir faire la f&#234;te :love: :love: :love: (une sorte de clich&#233; fran&#231;ais quoi  - mais en m&#234;me temps, :love: quand m&#234;me parce que j'y ai des origines )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Dans mon coin de grande ville, les gens tiennent la porte du m&#233;tro, les voisins disent bonjour, la boulang&#232;re sourit, le banquier &#233;coute ce que je lui demande, la posti&#232;re est polie malgr&#233; les j&#233;r&#233;miades et la file d'attente devant son guichet. Quand il arrive une erreur d'administration il faut rarement plus qu'un coup de t&#233;l&#233;phone pour trouver une solution...



Rue Gamaaaaaaaa&#174;
La la la la la la la la la la la la 
Rue Gamaaaaaa...


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rue Gamaaaaaaaa® La la la la la la la la la la la la  Rue Gamaaaaaa...



il est rappelé à ces grands couillons de macgéens non-métropolitains (je reste poli  ) que les threads à coups de boule sont désormais interdits :love:


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Dans mon coin de grande ville, les gens tiennent la porte du métro, les voisins disent bonjour, la boulangère sourit, le banquier écoute ce que je lui demande, la postière est polie malgré les jérémiades et la file d'attente devant son guichet,


Monsieur c'est pas bien du tout de prendre toutes ces drogues, c'est un mauvais exemple pour notre jeunesse des jeunes d'aujourd'hui à nous :hein:  



> je n'ai vraiment pas l'impression de vivre cette "ambiance exécrable" dont vous parlez. Quand il arrive une erreur d'administration il faut rarement plus qu'un coup de téléphone pour trouver une solution... Si un commerçant me revient pas je vais voir ailleurs... Bon si on veut râler on trouvera, hein - et dieu sait que j'aime ça - mais je ne partage pas votre vision de l'enfer.


la différence saute au yeux quand tu viens d'un autre modèle, pas quand tu es dans le dit modèle


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> C'est plus pour la Provence, la bonne nourriture française, la baguette, le vin et un savoir faire la fête :love: :love: :love: (une sorte de cliché français quoi  - mais en même temps, :love: quand même parce que j'y ai des origines )


Ca c'est ce qui me manque  mais dès que je mets les pieds à l'aéroport la réalité rattrape vite le mythe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> il est rappelé à ces grands couillons de macgéens non-métropolitains (je reste poli  ) que les threads à coups de boule sont désormais interdits :love:



Je voulais juste exhumer ce monument de franchouillardise triomphante, pour certains grands couillons de MacGéens de la métropole...   
Vos boules, vous pouvez rester assis dessus, elles sont au chaud...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouaiiiiiiiis.... Mais tu c'est comment c'est... J'avais pas eu le courage de me lire les 3
> pages avant...



T'es con...



pascalformac a dit:


> oeuf corse , pas de souci





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Que vient faire Patoch dans cette histoire?



Tu loupes des trucs super, du coup.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Ca c'est ce qui me manque  mais dès que je mets les pieds à l'aéroport la réalité rattrape vite le mythe



oui mais bon, facile ça, moi aussi je connais plein d'aéroports nazes et pas qu'en France (tenez, Tashkent par exemple )... allez, des récits, des exemples, argumentez les loulous, là hop... ? hein ?  c'est quoi qui est horrible ici et pas ailleurs ? 
C'est une vraie question sans ironie et hors de toute hypothétique franchouillardise dont seul un insulaire ivre de mauvais cannabis peut me faire reproche


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

des exemples, vi bien s&#251;r mon brave monsieur   

Tu attends la poussette &#224; la sortie de l'avion...
"ah non ici on d&#233;livre pas &#224; l'avion, faut aller sur les tapis roulants monsieur"
Tiens c'est bizarre parce que partout ailleurs c'est possible 

Arriv&#233; &#224; la douane, il n'y &#224; qu'un seul guichet d'ouvert sur 4 avec une queue immense, et 3 douaniers assis ailleurs, s&#251;rement occup&#233; bien s&#251;r, et surtout ne leur demande pas de venir, car sinon ils vont te contr&#244;ler de la t&#234;te au pied en guise de punition, et tu en prends pour 30 minutes


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Arriv&#233; &#224; la douane, il n'y &#224; qu'un seul guichet d'ouvert sur 4 avec une queue immense



 mouiiiii... exemple rejet&#233; 

Tiens j'en ai un exemple aussi : tu as d&#233;j&#224; fait une correspondance aux Etats-Unis ?  la derni&#232;re fois au retour du Salvador on a pass&#233; 2 heures &#224; la douane de Washington - douane obligatoire bagages compris, pour juste un changement d'avion, hein - &#224; cause de &#231;a on a loup&#233; l'avion retour et &#231;a a failli nous co&#251;ter nos billets, si la chef d'escale d'Air France n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; de bonne volont&#233; - et s'il n'y avait pas eu de place dans un des vols suivants - la compagnie &#233;tait en droit de nous demander de repayer vu qu'on ne s'&#233;tait pas pr&#233;sent&#233; &#224; l'embarquement ce n'&#233;tait pas leur faute...  :rateau: . Je ne parle pas du merdier qui a suivi pour les bagages. Mais bon &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a, une "ambiance sympathique &#224; l'&#233;tranger" . Remarque dans le m&#234;me voyage j'avais d&#233;j&#224; failli rater la correspondance &#224; l'aller, l'avion ayant &#233;t&#233; dirig&#233; vers un parking o&#249; du fait de travaux aucune passerelle ne pouvait s'arrimer . C'&#233;tait pas &#224; Bucarest en 1949, ni &#224; Brive en 1977, mais &#224; Miami en 2005... :rateau: le tout sans aucune explication ni accompagnement d'aucune sorte et encore moins d'excuses par les personnels locaux :mouais:. Alors bon.

Bref les douaniers c'est rarement des gens sympas o&#249; que ce soit dans le monde, et les a&#233;roports rarement des lieux sereins et accueillants o&#249; l'on se sent aim&#233; et compris :love: .  Trouve moi autre chose !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

Je ne vais certainement pas argumenter sur ce faux débat ( à tendance quasi nationaliste  franchouillard) . France contre le" reste de lemonde"  ( Aaaaah Gotlib et SuperDupont, grande BD   ) et les cotés " ici c'est moins bien/ mieux  que là "( stérile , et affaire  toute relative) 
Ce qui me frappa à chaque retour en France  c'est un certain état d'esprit , un mélange d'esprit râleur ( excellent exutoire) et de fierté ( y compris concernant les dysfonctonnements) et globalement  un pessimisme plus ou moins larvé , avec une pointe de fatalisme.
A part ca il y a des gens biens et nuls partout , dans tous les pays.


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> :sick:
> 
> Eh oui, Johnny en a _"marre, comme beaucoup de Français, de payer ce qu'on nous impose comme impôts"_
> 
> C'est vrai, rendez vous compte ! après prélèvement de peut-être  40% de son revenu annuel ça lui laisse.... merde seulement plusieurs millions ! ( "_ah que c'pas juste!_)



c'est que 40%? je pensais que l'ISF, c'était 70% du revenu annuel


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ...ce faux d&#233;bat ( &#224; tendance quasi nationaliste  franchouillard) .



Aaahhhh l&#224;l&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224; pas de malentendu, hein : ce n'est pas du tout le fond de ma pens&#233;e... je me pr&#233;cise : je suis, sinc&#232;rement, tr&#232;s int&#233;ress&#233; par la diversit&#233; des gens et des modes de vie, ayant pas mal voyag&#233; et ayant de la famille et des amis dans des pays tr&#232;s divers (ou en &#233;tant originaires). 
Mais je suis agac&#233;, clairement, depuis quelques ann&#233;es il est de bon ton de d&#233;pr&#233;cier syst&#233;matiquement et fortement notre pays, ses habitudes ou sa culture comme ses valeurs ou institutions les plus respectables. Ceci sans argument cr&#233;dible, sans d&#233;monstration fiable, juste comme &#231;a, comme si c'&#233;tait une &#233;vidence. Peut-&#234;tre cracher sur son propre pays fait-il partie tout simplement du c&#244;t&#233; r&#226;leurs des Fran&#231;ais ?  J'ai peur soudain, est-ce du nationalisme de dire "ah bon vous &#234;tes s&#251;rs que c'est si grave que &#231;a ? expliquez-moi ?" 

Il serait cr&#233;tin de pr&#233;tendre &#233;tablir une quelconque hi&#233;rarchie ni exon&#233;rer de ses travers une communaut&#233;, mais j'aimerais, vraiment, et sans pol&#233;mique, comprendre ce que c'est que "l'ambiance ex&#233;crable" que certains disent trouver ici. J'ai trouv&#233; ou entendu d&#233;crire des ambiances difficiles n'importe o&#249;... des gens satisfaits ou malheureux des m&#234;mes endroits, des m&#234;mes situations... &#231;a serait quand m&#234;me super pratique si c'&#233;tait seulement ici, non ? L'ambiance &#231;a tient souvent aussi &#224; soi-m&#234;me, &#224; la p&#233;ride que l'on vit, au regard que l'on porte sur les gens, les situations... 

Une hypoth&#232;se c'est qu'une bonne part de ce sentiment est li&#233;e &#224; la perception 'relativement' superficielle que l'on peut avoir d'un pays (ou d'une r&#233;gion, un pays c'est d&#233;j&#224; vaste, complexe, h&#233;t&#233;rog&#232;ne...) quand on n'y est pas n&#233;, que l'on n'a pas toutes les cl&#233;s. Idem quand on arrive dans un nouvel emploi, une nouvelle ville... ou une nouvelle relation amoureuse. Il faut vraiment beaucoup, beaucoup de temps pour capter ce qui nous convient et ce qui est insupportable dans une situation nouvelle.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> c'est que 40&#37;? je pensais que l'ISF, c'&#233;tait 70% du revenu annuel



Ben voil&#224;, on est bien dans le domaine de la rumeur 

l'ISF est un imp&#244;t sur la fortune et non sur le revenu : il n'y a(vait) donc pas de lien entre l'ISF et le revenu. Une loi nouvelle pr&#233;voit de plafonner l'ensemble des imp&#244;ts directs (ISF, imp&#244;t sur le revenu, taxe fonci&#232;re,...) &#224; 60% du revenu.

Pour l'imp&#244;t sur le revenu, consid&#233;r&#233; isol&#233;ment, la tranche la plus &#233;lev&#233;e sera en 2007, si j'ai bien compris de 40%. Donc, l'imp&#244;t sur le revenu est toujours en-dessous de 40% du dit revenu. Pour l'ISF, c'est plus compliqu&#233; puisqu'on peut avoir un gros patrimoine (immobilier par exemple) et avoir un revenu au niveau du SMIC ou moins.

Sinon, si Johnny veut bien me communiquer sa d&#233;claration de revenus et sa feuille d'imposition, je suis pr&#234;t &#224; discuter sur pi&#232;ces.  (Bien s&#251;r, je lui envoie les miens ).


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> .
> depuis quelques ann&#233;es il est de bon ton de d&#233;pr&#233;cier syst&#233;matiquement et fortement notre pays, ses habitudes ou sa culture comme ses valeurs ou institutions les plus respectables.



c'est exactement ce dont je parle ( et une attitude que je trouve "ex&#233;crable" , et peu constructive)

j'aurai du  employ&#233; un mot moins fort car certains sont chatouilleux , je dis donc ... _agacant_


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ce qui me frappa à chaque retour en France  c'est un certain état d'esprit , un mélange d'esprit râleur ( excellent exutoire) et de fierté ( y compris concernant les dysfonctonnements) et globalement  un pessimisme plus ou moins larvé , avec une pointe de fatalisme.
> A part ca il y a des gens biens et nuls partout , dans tous les pays.




Il y a clairement des cons et des connes dans toutes les nationalites, mais je peux te dire que les Francais sont bien connus pour etre des gros raleurs de premiere... (surtout les Parisiens) 

J'ai fait du helpdesk tout un temps et je t'epargnerai l'explication sur la manniere dont moi et mes collegues on se faisait traiter, alors que nous n'avons jamais eu de problemes de ce genre avec des Belges ou des Suisses... Je n'ai pas d'a prioris, mais voila, c'est un fait... (sans te parler des "j'exige que gnagnagna..." )

Les Francais sont tres mal percus a l'etranger egalement pour leur peu de capacite a faire l'effort de s'adapter (j'ai rencontre des phenomenes a eux tous seuls, et en plus, ils se permettaient de traiter les gens locaux comme de la m... ) que ce soit en France ou ailleurs. 
J'ai longtemps travaille dans le tourisme et des voyageurs etrangers m'ont souvent dit que en France, si l'on ne parlait pas le francais, on pouvait parfois se gratter pour visiter quelque chose et avoir un mot d'explication, n'est-ce que meme en anglais... (ce n'est pas une generalite, mais c'est un exemple)

Puis le chauvinisme francais est bien connu a travers le monde entier aussi... Ah, la Franceeeeeeeeuh...  :rateau:

(cela dit, je n'ai rien contre vous, puisque je suis moi-meme de sang francais de par ma mere  je constate, mais je ne generalise pas.)


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Si un gros revenu Suisse allait en France il aurait des avantages fiscaux ?


----------



## naas (18 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> mouiiiii... exemple rejet&#233;
> 
> Bref les douaniers c'est rarement des gens sympas o&#249; que ce soit dans le monde, et les a&#233;roports rarement des lieux sereins et accueillants o&#249; l'on se sent aim&#233; et compris :love: .  Trouve moi autre chose !


Je ne vais pas passer ma journ&#233;e &#224; te sortir mes exp&#233;riences perso tout &#231;a pour que tu fasse &#233;tal de ton &#233;nervement:


> Mais je suis agac&#233;, clairement, depuis quelques ann&#233;es il est de bon ton de d&#233;pr&#233;cier syst&#233;matiquement et fortement notre pays, ses habitudes ou sa culture comme ses valeurs ou institutions les plus respectables. Ceci sans argument cr&#233;dible, sans d&#233;monstration fiable, juste comme &#231;a, comme si c'&#233;tait une &#233;vidence.


nous vivons depuis quelques 10 ans maintenant en Europe hors de France, alors forc&#233;ment ce que je dis n'a pas de sens et est bas&#233; sur une interpr&#233;tation biais&#233;, bien s&#251;r.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Si un gros revenu Suisse allait en France il aurait des avantages fiscaux ?


Pourquoi ? Tu songes à déménager ?


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> nous vivons depuis quelques 10 ans maintenant en Europe hors de France, alors forcément ce que je dis n'a pas de sens et est basé sur une interprétation biaisé, bien sûr.



Là encore, relis-moi calmement, je n'ai pas écrit ça et ce n'est pas ce que je pense.

Simplement et justement parce que tu as une expérience différente de la plupart d'entre nous, je trouve qu'il serait très intéressant que tu argumentes plus solidement, ce serait bien le minimum lorsque tu poses des affirmations aussi tranchées et tranchantes que "l'ambiance est exécrable" dans tout un pays, sans donner d'autre exemple que la froideur des douaniers à l'aéroport.


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Il y a clairement des cons et des connes dans toutes les nationalites, mais je peux te dire que les Francais sont bien connus pour etre des gros raleurs de premiere... (surtout les Parisiens)



Ne penses tu pas que c'est le défaut de leur qualité qui est d'etre par nature  un peuple d' insoumis? Regarde l'histoire meme récente, le non au referendum, le non à la guerre en irak et caetera.?


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

je suis bien d'accord avec toi mais ce n'est nullement une excuse pour certains d'etre desagreables  (c'est pas pour dire les gars mais vous ralez quand meme souvant et sur beaucoup de choses - trop de raillerie tue la raillerie :love: )

Perso, ca me tue les gens qui ralent de trop...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Ouais... D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, ceux qui ne r&#226;lent pas, tu n'as aucune raison de les entendre. Ils ne doivent pas t'appeler.


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Si un gros revenu Suisse allait en France il aurait des avantages fiscaux ?



Pourquoi pas.... le "bouclier fiscal" entre en application début 2007.
C'est quand même marrant. Moi je pensais que l'urgence était de s'occuper des pauvres, de ceux qui dorment dans la rue, de ceux qui ne bouffent pas à leur faim... enfin bref, l'Etat devait protéger les plus fragiles.
Ben non. Le plus important c'est l'ISF, les tranches hautes d'imposition sur le revenu, les droits de succession des entreprises, les pauvre footeux qui ne peuvent pas toucher leurs indemnités de transfert net d'impôt...etc
Si ça continue, il va falloir que ça cesse


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

M&#234;me si le pessimisme ambiant me mine un peu, j'ai pas l'impression qu'on soit vraiment plus cons que les autres, nous autres fran&#231;ais...



jupiter a dit:


> Ne penses tu pas que c'est le d&#233;faut de leur qualit&#233; qui est d'etre par nature  un peuple d' insoumis? Regarde l'histoire meme r&#233;cente, le non au referendum, le non &#224; la guerre en irak et caetera.?



Ouais l'insoumission, parlons en-en deux secondes. Je ne sais pas si tes expemples sont tr&#232;s bien choisis :

- La guerre en Irak : m&#234;me si un large consensus existait contre cette intervention, si Chirac avait voulu y aller, il aurait fait comme ses homologues &#233;trangers, qui se sont largement pass&#233;s de l'avis de leurs administr&#233;s.

- Le non au r&#233;f&#233;rendum (j'entends _referendum fran&#231;ais sur le trait&#233; &#233;tablissant une Constitution europ&#233;enne_) : 
      Insoumission ? Certes. 
      G&#233;n&#233;rale ? Non, 45 &#37; des 69 % de Fran&#231;ais ayant vot&#233; ses ont exprim&#233;s favorablement. C'est cons&#233;quent.
      Fond&#233;e ? J'en doute (mais ce n'est qu'un sentiment personnel), tant le d&#233;bat &#233;tait biais&#233; par des opportunismes politiques, qui n'ont &#224; mon sens pas toujours permis d'appr&#233;hender la port&#233;e du trait&#233;, que lon y soit a priori favorable ou non, d'ailleurs.

Cela dit je me rend compte que je d&#233;vie compl&#232;tement du sujet, j'm'excuse.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

quetzalk a dit:


> Là encore, relis-moi calmement, je n'ai pas écrit ça et ce n'est pas ce que je pense.
> 
> Simplement et justement parce que tu as une expérience différente de la plupart d'entre nous, je trouve qu'il serait très intéressant que tu argumentes plus solidement, ce serait bien le minimum lorsque tu poses des affirmations aussi tranchées et tranchantes que "l'ambiance est exécrable" dans tout un pays, sans donner d'autre exemple que la froideur des douaniers à l'aéroport.


A propos de relecture...
te gourre pas de cible, ca risque de décridibiliser  tes arguments

c'est moi qui ait  employé cette expression ( post 87) , pas naas   et j'aurai du , comme déjà dit , utiliser le mot agacant
( même si naas  ne semble pas loin de penser de facon proche de la mienne, post 112,  où de celles de beaucoup ...de non francais  , y compris d' étrangers vivant en France) ( forcément idiots puisque pas francais )


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

spleen a dit:


> Pourquoi pas.... le "bouclier fiscal" entre en application d&#233;but 2007.
> C'est quand m&#234;me marrant. Moi je pensais que l'urgence &#233;tait de s'occuper des pauvres, de ceux qui dorment dans la rue, de ceux qui ne bouffent pas &#224; leur faim... enfin bref, l'Etat devait prot&#233;ger les plus fragiles.
> Ben non. Le plus important c'est l'ISF, les tranches hautes d'imposition sur le revenu, les droits de succession des entreprises, les pauvre footeux qui ne peuvent pas toucher leurs indemnit&#233;s de transfert net d'imp&#244;t...etc
> Si &#231;a continue, il va falloir que &#231;a cesse



Le bouclier fiscal devrait aussi favoriser des revenus modestes, tels que que les artisans ou agriculteurs qui poss&#232;dent un patrimoine important. Cela devrait leur &#233;viter une pression fiscale insoutenable en cas de diminution ponctuelle et importante de leur activit&#233;. C'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Jean Fran&#231;ois Cop&#233;. A Voir.

Mais m&#234;me sur le principe, j'approuve (m&#234;me si j'avoue ne pas avoir creus&#233; la question). Richissime ou pas, &#231;a ne me parait pas choquant de ne pas pouvoir &#234;tre pr&#233;lev&#233;, en imp&#244;ts directs, de plus de 60&#37; de son revenu. 

Tiens d'aileurs je sais pas si le bouclier s'applique &#224; la base, au revenu imposable, ou &#224; l'ensemble du patrimoine. Merde, j'ai vu &#231;a &#224; l'&#233;cole y'a une an ou deux, c'est con:rateau:


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> C'est vrai, rendez vous compte ! apr&#232;s pr&#233;l&#232;vement de peut-&#234;tre  40&#37; de son revenu annuel &#231;a lui laisse.... merde seulement plusieurs millions ! ( "_ah que c'pas juste!_)
> 
> C'est vrai que par rapport au smicard &#224; qui on retire que peut-&#234;tre 5/10% de ses revenus, c'est une honte :rateau:
> 
> Lutter contre la fuite des cerveaux d'accord, mais venir plaindre ces pauvres petits artistes d&#233;butants qui doivent partir dans des contr&#233;es hostiles et lointaines... faut pas d&#233;conner !



C'est vrai que le pauvre, il n'avait plus les moyens apr&#232;s imp&#244;t de se payer une nouvelle chirurgie ethetique  

ET puis j'adore sa phrase" je suis toujours citoyen Fran&#231;ais ( et sous entendu j'ai toujours des droits).
Pour avoir des Droits , il faudrait peut &#234;tre faire ses devoirs de tout citoyen  


Et j'aimerai ajouter que ce sont les classes d&#233;favoris&#233;es  ( ou moyenne mais je pense moins...) qui vivent  en partie, des minimas sociaux qui lui ach&#232;te ses CD donc ..... 

Et puis comme par hasard, son coup arrive avant les &#233;lections... o&#249; son "ami" S...... se pr&#233;sente,.... &#231;a lui fera de l'eau pour son moulin, afin de mieux nous pressuriser dans les reformes  



> C'est vrai que par rapport au smicard &#224; qui on retire que peut-&#234;tre 5/10% de ses revenus, c'est une honte :rateau:



Et m&#234;me plus ... TVA a 19,6%, .... et puis le smicard ressent plus l'inflations et les augmentations des prix ,  que "notre" exil&#233; c&#233;l&#232;bre  

En gros, je n'aimais  pas sa music et aujourd'hui ce personnage me tue encore plus



jupiter a dit:


> Je pense comme toi et ce que je trouve encore pire, c'est quand tous ces gens apres viennent se faire de la pub sur le caritatif


+1
Faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais...


----------



## jojoleretour (18 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais m&#234;me sur le principe, j'approuve (m&#234;me si j'avoue ne pas avoir creus&#233; la question). Richissime ou pas, &#231;a ne me parait pas choquant de ne pas pouvoir &#234;tre pr&#233;lev&#233;, en imp&#244;ts directs, de plus de 60&#37; de son revenu.





Cop&#233; laisse moi rire  


Enfin sache que les plus riches ( la je parle de ceux qui ont un patrimoine et un revenue cons&#233;quent )ont souvent et m&#234;me tout le temps des conseillers fiscaux pour payer le moins possible... ce sont eux qui profite a fond des niches fiscales ( tiens voila une reforme qui faudrait faire r&#233;duire le nombre de niches fiscales inutiles  )


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Copé laisse moi rire
> 
> 
> Enfin sache que les plus riches ( la je parle de ceux qui ont un patrimoine et un revenue conséquent )ont souvent et même tout le temps des conseillers fiscaux pour payer le moins possible... ce sont eux qui profite a fond des niches fiscales ( tiens voila une reforme qui faudrait faire réduire le nombre de niches fiscales inutiles  )



Oui c'est problème, mais il mérite d'être étayé. Là encore, j'ai l'impression qu'il existe une sorte de consensus anti-riches qui pousse à se contenter de vagues déclarations comme celles-ci. J'aimerais qu'on sorte de cette ambiance "lutte des classes", un peu périmée à mon avis.

Oui, les fortunés, de par leurs moyens (financiers, réseau social etc), ont plus facilement accès à diverses "astuces" pour tasser leurs bases d'impositions, je pense. Mais c'est aussi l'ampleur de ces bases qui leur permettent de rentrer dans le cadre de ces niches. Et je suis certain que beacoup feraient pareil à leur place. Reste qu'à quelques exceptions près, ils raquent quand même pas mal.


PS : J'ai pas ma carte à l'UMP, loin de là. Je m'efforce juste de rester pragmatique.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4095762 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, ceux qui ne r&#226;lent pas, tu n'as aucune raison de les entendre. Ils ne doivent pas t'appeler.


En meme temps, tout le monde ne se "defoule" pas sur les agents de helpdesk, quand ils appellent quelque part (heureusement d'ailleurs :affraid: le metier en serait en peril) il y a des gens d'une reelle sympathie  (y faut de tout pour faire un monde, je sais je sais :love: )


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

juste un petit mot comme &#231;a, sur le ressenti vis-&#224;-vis des Fran&#231;ais(es).
Parmi mes connaissances n&#233;s-ailleurs qui vivent en France, peu se plaignent r&#233;ellement de nouzautres. Certaines lourdeurs administratives, un caract&#232;re semi-latin hybride un peu particulier, certes, mais rien de bien m&#233;chant. Ceci &#233;tant compens&#233; par une bon sens de l'organisation (si ! si ! je vous assure : de la part d'anglo-saxons et de nordiques, &#231;a me fait marrer mais bon ...).
&#192; mon avis, il faudrait surtout que les Fran&#231;ais arr&#234;tent de donner des le&#231;ons &#224; tout le monde (de politique &#233;conomique, de droits de l'homme, de politique &#233;trang&#232;re etc.) car, qu'ils aient raison ou non, &#231;a agace. Les seuls qui peuvent se le permettre sont les Russes et les &#201;tazuniens. L'Europe aussi, dans un futur tellement &#233;loign&#233; que je ne serai plus que poussi&#232;re depuis longtemps.
Pour ce faire, il faudrait admettre (et l&#224;, les hommes politiques ont des responsabilit&#233;s) qu'ils (les Fran&#231;ais) ne sont plus grand'chose &#224; bien des points de vue. Pas rien, non, mais une petite part d'un grand ensemble (l'Europe, quelle qu'elle soit, domin&#233;e par le R.U. et la Germanie).
Quel qu'ait &#233;t&#233; leur pass&#233;, il est pass&#233;. Tant que des zigomars voudront faire croire que l'on peut revenir &#224; un &#233;tat (souvent mythique) ant&#233;rieur de grandeur, il ne sera gu&#232;re possible d'enrayer un sentiment de d&#233;cadence, qui am&#232;ne &#224; un repli sur soi mauvais comme tout.
Laissons la grandeur (et l'hybris, mot un peu &#224; la mode  ) aux &#201;tazuniens et essayons de faire quelque chose d'int&#233;ressant et nouveau (un grand ensemble non imp&#233;rial) plut&#244;t que de pleurer que le monde ne passe son temps &#224; comtempler notre nombril.
D'autant que j'ai jamais trouv&#233; &#231;a joli, le nombril. Enfin, rarement.

Et Jauni Alidais, dans tout &#231;a : si c'est tout ce que la France a &#224; exporter, c'est grave


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

De toutes façons, il y a trop de pauvres en France.
A cause d'eux, nos riches payent beaucoup d'impôts et ne sont pas contents.

En plus, plutôt que de s'enrichir en vendant des disques et des lunettes comme tout le monde, tous ces pauvres occupent des places de serveur, de vendeur, de fonctionnaires (les pires) ou que sais-je encore - que des râleurs qui font tout rien qu'à dévaloriser notre beau pays aux yeux des étrangers.

La France irait tout de même mieux sans ses pauvres.

Il faut augmenter leurs impôts pourt qu'ils payent eux même leur honteuse assistance(comme on l'a fait avec ces parasites d'intermitents du spectacle) et que les moins contents se barrent en Suisse !


----------



## jugnin (18 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> De toutes fa&#231;ons, il y a trop de pauvres en France.
> A cause d'eux, nos riches payent beaucoup d'imp&#244;ts et ne sont pas contents.
> 
> En plus, plut&#244;t que de s'enrichir en vendant des disques et des lunettes comme tout le monde, tous ces pauvres occupent des places de serveur, de vendeur, de fonctionnaires (les pires) ou que sais-je encore - que des r&#226;leurs qui font tout rien qu'&#224; d&#233;valoriser notre beau pays aux yeux des &#233;trangers.
> ...



Ponkhead Pr&#233;sident, la _vraie_ rupture.  

T'aurais pas discut&#233; avec un certain Didier Super par hasard ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

jugnin a dit:


> Oui c'est problème, mais il mérite d'être étayé. Là encore, j'ai l'impression qu'il existe une sorte de consensus anti-riches qui pousse à se contenter de vagues déclarations comme celles-ci. J'aimerais qu'on sorte de cette ambiance "lutte des classes", un peu périmée à mon avis.


je sais pas s'il s'agit de lutte des "classes", mais plus de lutte d'assiettes ( fiscales bien sûr)
ceci dit  y en a qui dernierement n'ont fait preuve d'aucune "classe " precisement 
(  le jauni il a  en a manqué grave de chez grave)

Quant à la chasse à l'économie d'impots c'est un sport  international et accessible aux plus informés ou les plus malins
( attention , je ne parle aucunement de fraude fiscale mas d'optimisation des outils légaux ... en toute légalité)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Et oui&#8230; Certains seront s&#251;rement surpris d'apprendre que les lois sont les m&#234;mes pour tout le monde.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Il y a clairement des cons et des connes dans toutes les nationalites, mais je peux te dire que les Francais sont bien connus pour etre des gros raleurs de premiere... (surtout les Parisiens)



&#199;a je veux bien le croire : le plaisir qu'ont les gens &#224; r&#226;ler m'&#233;pate toujours et je veux bien croire que les fran&#231;ais ne sont pas les derniers pour &#231;a 




Modern__Thing a dit:


> Les Francais sont tres mal percus a l'etranger egalement pour leur peu de capacite a faire l'effort de s'adapter (j'ai rencontre des phenomenes a eux tous seuls, et en plus, ils se permettaient de traiter les gens locaux comme de la m... ) que ce soit en France ou ailleurs.


C'est sans doute vrai mais j'ai de gros doutes sur le fait que les am&#233;ricains fassent vraiment plus d'efforts pour s'adapter. En tous cas, ce n'&#233;tait pas &#233;vident le peu de temps que j'ai pass&#233; &#224; l'&#233;tranger. Mais c'&#233;tait il y a longtemps, les choses ont peut-&#234;tre chang&#233;  



Modern__Thing a dit:


> J'ai longtemps travaille dans le tourisme et des voyageurs etrangers m'ont souvent dit que en France, si l'on ne parlait pas le francais, on pouvait parfois se gratter pour visiter quelque chose et avoir un mot d'explication, n'est-ce que meme en anglais... (ce n'est pas une generalite, mais c'est un exemple)



L&#224; il faut s&#233;parer deux niveaux :
- si au Louvre, ils ne sont pas fichus d'organiser des visites en anglais, en espagnol et m&#234;me en allemand, en italien, en chinois que sais-je, je suis d'accord : &#231;a la fout mal et c'est idiot.
- ensuite, qu'il n'y ait pas de visites en langue &#233;trang&#232;re, m&#234;me en anglais dans plein de petits sites touristiques, c'est sans doute dommage mais il faut faire avec les r&#233;alit&#233;s du coin et avoir le sens des r&#233;alit&#233;s. Tu ne peux pas vouloir de la couleur locale, des petits trucs sympas dans la campagne et demander que tout le monde soit polyglotte. Je circule peu &#224; l'&#233;tranger mais beaucoup dans la France profonde. Je visite des tas de trucs o&#249; le nombre de visiteurs annuels n'atteint pas les 10 000 (et souvent beaucoup moins). Il est difficile de leur demander de jouer &#224; Eurodisney  Et en plus, il y en a plein qui font des efforts louables : documents papier &#224; d&#233;faut d'explications orales, et relativement souvent des gens qui parlent un peu d'anglais. Le tourisme de masse est une chose, le pays profond (et apparemment, c'est aussi recherch&#233; par les &#233;tangers), c'est autre chose.

De toutes fa&#231;ons, vu la quantit&#233; d'anglophones qui s'installent dans le sud en ce moment : d'une part, &#231;a va parler de plus en plus anglais ; d'autre part, &#231;a ne les fait pas fuir tant que &#231;a 

Alors critiquons la France et les fran&#231;ais, &#231;a ne sera pas du luxe mais ne poussons pas la m&#233;galomanie &#224; l'envers jusqu'&#224; vouloir &#234;tre "les pires" quand on en marre d'entendre qu'on est "les meilleurs". 



Modern__Thing a dit:


> je constate, mais je ne generalise pas.)[/color]


Oui, enfin, &#231;a y ressemble quand m&#234;me un peu


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

Pour revenir &#224; la Hallyday,:hein: je me pose une question.
Hallyday d&#233;clarait , -j'ai cru entendre, &#224; la radio- que 70 &#37; de ses revenus partaient au fisc.
Infos ou intox? si c'est vrai, en effet , ca parait &#233;norme.
ma question, c'est pourquoi on fait pas le meme proces aux footballeurs, qui en allant jouer dans des pays ou la richesse est infiniment moins tax&#233;e, appliquent le meme raisonnement que Hallyday , pourquoi Hallyday mais pas thuram?
Thuram est de gauche, et Hallyday sarkozyste, alors peut etre qu'il y a une manip politique derriere tout &#231;a.


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

La Suisse offre la possibilité de payer un montant fixe d'impôt chaque année. Ce montant est calculé sur la base de votre loyer et pas sur votre revenu ou votre fortune. En fait, vous n'avez même pas à remplir de déclaration fiscale complète.

Cet arrangement fiscal est fondé sur une loi fédérale suisse et peut donc être invoqué partout dans le pays. C'est une originalité du système fiscal suisse qui a permis d'attirer depuis des décennies de nombreux étrangers et parmi eux beaucoup de célébrités.

*Qui peut obtenir un forfait fiscal?*
Vous devez être résident suisse avec un permis B ou C, être à la retraite et ne pas avoir travaillé en Suisse pendant les 10 dernières années. Vous êtes à la retraite si vous n'avez aucune activité lucrative en Suisse. Vous pouvez superviser vos investissements, mais n'avoir qu'une activité limitée à l'étranger.

De nombreux cantons ont, de manière non-officielle, fixé des minima aux revenus imposables pour les contribuables "au forfait". Toutefois, si vous êtes ouvert quant au choix du lieu de résidence, ce montant est plutôt raisonnable. D'une manière générale, vous devriez avoir un revenu imposable d'au moins Sfr. 150'000 par année pour que ce système soit intéressant.

*Comment l'impôt annuel est-il calculé?*
L'impôt est calculé sur vos dépenses - et pas sur vos revenus. En pratique, votre loyer est considéré comme une approximation de vos dépenses. Votre revenu imposable devient alors l'équivalent de 5 fois votre loyer annuel. C'est sur cette base que vous êtes imposé, suivant le taux d'imposition en vigueur dans la ville et le canton où vous vivez.


----------



## rezba (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Pour revenir &#224; la Hallyday,:hein: je me pose une question.
> Hallyday d&#233;clarait , -j'ai cru entendre, &#224; la radio- que 70 &#37; de ses revenus partaient au fisc.
> Infos ou intox? si c'est vrai, en effet , ca parait &#233;norme.
> ma question, c'est pourquoi on fait pas le meme proces aux footballeurs, qui en allant jouer dans des pays ou la richesse est infiniment moins tax&#233;e, appliquent le meme raisonnement que Hallyday , pourquoi Hallyday mais pas thuram?
> Thuram est de gauche, et Hallyday sarkozyste, alors peut etre qu'il y a une manip politique derriere tout &#231;a.



1. Lorsqu'il dit &#231;a, Johnny se fout de notre gueule. Parce que le m&#233;canisme de "bouclier" fait que tu ne peux &#234;tre impos&#233; sur plus de 60% de tes revenus, ISF compris.
En outre, il faudrait vraiment &#234;tre tr&#232;s con, mais c'est une possibilit&#233; &#224; ne pas &#233;carter, pour ne se permettre aucun d&#233;gr&#232;vement.
Ainsi, le bon Johnny est, &#224; ce qu'il me semble, un interpr&#232;te, pas un salari&#233;. Or, les revenus des droits d'auteurs ne subissent pas la m&#234;me fiscalit&#233; que les salaires et traitements. S'ils sont consid&#233;r&#233;s comme des salaires, ils subissent 3 abattements : 10%, 25% et 20%. Sinon, ils rentrent dans les BNC, et n'ont pas la m&#234;me base d'imposition.
Johnny d&#233;clarait, en 2004, un revenu de 5.1 M&#8364;. Soit tr&#232;s exactement une ann&#233;e de SMIC pour chaque jour de l'ann&#233;e, dimanche et f&#234;tes inclus.

2. Il se trouve qu'il essaye de n&#233;gocier avec le canton de Berne un "forfait fiscal", sp&#233;cialit&#233; suisse qui permet de se voir imposer sur la seule base du co&#251;t de son logement, si tant est qu'on r&#233;side en Suisse un certain temps (6 mois et 1 jour par an pour les bernois d'adoption), et que l'on a pas d'activit&#233;s professionnelles lucratives en Suisse (en revanche, on peut g&#233;rer son pognon, en Suisse, ce n'est pas un travail, c'est une nature&#8230.
En l'esp&#232;ce, Johnny paierait donc 5 fois la valeur locative de sa maison de Gstaadt. Les n&#233;gociations sont toujours en cours avec le Canton.... Soit quoi ? 200, 300 000 &#8364; d'imp&#244;ts ? C'est sur que &#231;a fait une grosse r&#233;duction.


3. Quant &#224; Thuram, il travaille et vit en Espagne, qui n'est pas pr&#233;cis&#233;ment un paradis fiscal.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Pour revenir à la Hallyday,:hein: je me pose une question.
> Hallyday déclarait , -j'ai cru entendre, à la radio- que 70 % de ses revenus partaient au fisc.
> Infos ou intox? si c'est vrai, en effet , ca parait énorme.
> ma question, c'est pourquoi on fait pas le meme proces aux footballeurs, qui en allant jouer dans des pays ou la richesse est infiniment moins taxée, appliquent le meme raisonnement que Hallyday , pourquoi Hallyday mais pas thuram?
> Thuram est de gauche, et Hallyday sarkozyste, alors peut etre qu'il y a une manip politique derriere tout ça.



Tu n'as pas tort à une petite nuance près : ça m'étonnerait qu'à l'âge de Johnny, Thuram s'agite encore beaucoup sur un terrain.  D'où le seul aménagement qui pourrait être pertinent pour les "sportifs" : un effet de lissage sur une  durée plus longue que leur carrière effective (comme on a de sombres histoires de déficit reportable et autres salades fiscales auxquelles je n'entends que couic).

Et sinon, je croirais que 70% des revenus de Johnny partent au fisc le jour où j'aurais vu les feuilles d'imposition. Je ne m'appelle pas Thomas mais ça aurait pu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> (...)et que l'on a pas d'activités professionnelles lucratives en Suisse (en revanche, on peut gérer son pognon, en Suisse, ce n'est pas un travail, c'est une nature&#8230.


Donc, il ne compte pas chanter en Suisse ?

'tain, c'est trop bien la Suisse, moi aussi je veux y aller !!!!!


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Il peut mais doit le faire gratuitement


----------



## joanes (18 Décembre 2006)

Pour les pauvres


----------



## rezba (18 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu n'as pas tort à une petite nuance près : ça m'étonnerait qu'à l'âge de Johnny, Thuram s'agite encore beaucoup sur un terrain.  D'où le seul aménagement qui pourrait être pertinent pour les "sportifs" : un effet de lissage sur une  durée plus longue que leur carrière effective (comme on a de sombres histoires de déficit reportable et autres salades fiscales auxquelles je n'entends que couic).
> 
> Et sinon, je croirais que 70% des revenus de Johnny partent au fisc le jour où j'aurais vu les feuilles d'imposition. Je ne m'appelle pas Thomas mais ça aurait pu



Comme quoi, ce gouvernement ne s'est pas vanté assez fort d'avoir baissé le "bouclier fiscal" à 60%, ISF compris. 


Ceci dit, moi, avec la TVA, je suis imposé à 70%, tranquille.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Comme quoi, ce gouvernement ne s'est pas vanté assez fort d'avoir baissé le "bouclier fiscal" à 60%, ISF compris.



C'est passé ou ce n'est encore qu'un projet ? (j'ai pas trop suivi : les histoires d'impôts me démoralisent, j'ai bien dit les histoires d'impôts, pas les impôts 




rezba a dit:


> Ceci dit, moi, avec la TVA, je suis imposé à 70%, tranquille.


Te mets pas au diapason, toi aussi ! 
Avec tous ces gens qui payent plus d'impôts que ce qu'ils gagnent, on va finir par se demande où débouchent les tuyaux


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

A part cela lorsqu'on regarde sa fiche de paie ... les déductions sociales, assurances etc...
Les assurances obligatoires
Les impôts
Les taxes diverses et variées sur tout ce que l'on paie

On paie bien 60% de son salaire minimum en taxes et charges diverses ...


----------



## rezba (18 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est pass&#233; ou ce n'est encore qu'un projet ? (j'ai pas trop suivi : les histoires d'imp&#244;ts me d&#233;moralisent, j'ai bien dit les histoires d'imp&#244;ts, pas les imp&#244;ts



Oui oui, c'est effectif depuis 2005, je crois. 2006, s&#251;r.




> Te mets pas au diapason, toi aussi !


Non, y'a pas de risque. Je sais, moi, quel est le premier parti &#224; avoir th&#233;oris&#233; sur la fuite des cerveaux et des entreprises, c'est le parti de la Fiscalit&#233; Nulle (F.  N.) 


Non, finalement, je ne mets pas le lien, m&#234;me pass&#233; &#224; l'anonymiseur...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Pas si anonymis&#233; que &#231;a


----------



## rezba (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096053 a dit:
			
		

> Pas si anonymisé que ça



C'était une anonymisation que dans un sens. Le site de destination ne peut pas voir avec quel lien l'internaute arrive dessus. Mais ça ne te masque pas toi. 
(hacker un jour, hacker toujours. )


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> A part cela lorsqu'on regarde sa fiche de paie ... les déductions sociales, assurances etc...
> Les assurances obligatoires
> Les impôts
> Les taxes diverses et variées sur tout ce que l'on paie
> ...



L'important, ce n'est pas ce qu'on paie, c'est ce qui reste 
Le reste, c'est de la littérature 

Et ce qu'on doit payer ensuite (genre payer une journée d'hôpital avec ou sans la sécurité sociale, par exemple, histoire de se remonter le moral )


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

"C'est en payant mes impôts, que je m'aperçois que j'ai pas les moyens de travailler"


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

Perso je l'ai entendu parler, le Johnny.
Il a dit, texto, qu'il partait car il voulait &#233;chapper aux droits de succession, car il voulait pouvoir laisser quelquechose &#224; ses enfants...
Et que quand Sarko serait pr&#233;sident, s'il faisait sauter les droits de succession, alors il reviendrait vivre en France, car la France, c'est un pays qu'il adore, etc etc...

Bref il n'a pas, &#224; ma connaissance, parl&#233; d'imp&#244;ts sur le revenu ou de quoi que ce soit d'autre &#224; part les droits de succession.`

Apr&#232;s, l'intervention a peut &#234;tre &#233;t&#233; tronqu&#233;e, il en a peut &#234;tre dit plus ailleurs, je ne sais pas...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Et puis ce ne sont pas les impôts de Johnny qui vont rétablir le déficit de l'état Français


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est sûr qu'à force de blanchir depuis des lustres, la Suisse ne craint aucun déficit... Sauf celui des naissances...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai la Suisse est le seul pays qui fait venir des &#233;tranger pour construire ses infrastructures ... parce qu'ils sont en manque de main d'oeuvre


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Oui oui, c'est effectif depuis 2005, je crois. 2006, s&#251;r.




Et sa suppression revient dans le d&#233;bat, puisqu'il est prouv&#233; par l'absurde (ou Johnny, si vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez) que la protection n'est pas des plus efficaces.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est s&#251;r qu'&#224; force de blanchir depuis des lustres, la Suisse ne craint aucun d&#233;ficit... Sauf celui des naissances...




&#199;a fait 3 fois que j'efface mon message qui disait la m&#234;me chose peu ou prou.
Apr&#232;s tout, puisqu'on en est &#224; &#233;taler des clich&#233;s dans tous les sens, on pourrait aussi &#233;voquer l'or des juifs planqu&#233; dans les banques Suisses, et les 50&#37; de drogu&#233;s qui peuplent les Pays-Bas.

J'imagine que ce n'est pas la peine de demander ce qu'on entend par "d&#233;ficit de l'Etat fran&#231;ais" n'est-ce pas ? De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que tout le monde sait de source s&#251;re v&#233;rifiable et ind&#233;boulonnable que cet e*****&#233; de Johnny Hallyday est p&#233;t&#233; de thunes et que tout ce qu'il veut c'est que les pauvres restent pauvres et surtout ne pas payer d'imp&#244;ts. Ce qui est un scandale. Rendez-vous compte ! Un salaud de riche qui spolie l'Etat Fran&#231;ais, et la belle et valeureuse institution fiscale. 

Comment ?

Oui. Oui oui.


Celle-l&#224; m&#234;me sur laquelle on vomit dans le post d'apr&#232;s oui. Oui oui. Ces enfoir&#233;s aux imp&#244;ts.


Ouaiiiiiss... Bah on va pas pinailler hein ?
 :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096133 a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s tout, puisqu'on en est &#224; &#233;taler des clich&#233;s dans tous les sens, on pourrait aussi &#233;voquer l'or des juifs planqu&#233; dans les banques Suisses...



... Qui, fut un temps a m&#234;me dormi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de celui des nazis...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Qui, fut un temps a m&#234;me dormi &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de celui des nazis...


HOP !!!!!! &#199;a y est !  Merci. Encore deux et on peut fermer


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096144 a dit:
			
		

> HOP !!!!!! &#199;a y est !  Merci. Encore deux et on peut fermer


Le point de Godwin atteint, une fusion avec ce sujet s'imposera.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

Les chinois sont petits et jaunes et les Anglais foncièrement homosexuels dans l'âme?...


----------



## rezba (18 Décembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Le point de Godwin atteint, une fusion avec ce sujet s'imposera.



C'est exactement pour &#231;a que j'ai effac&#233; mon lien, tout &#224; l'heure. Je voulais pas toucher godwin.


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les chinois sont petits et jaunes et les Anglais foncièrement homosexuels dans l'âme?...


Ouais mais si tu dis tout en une fois, &#231;a compte pour un ou pour deux? 

Nan passque sinon je veux bien rajouter que les modos c'est tous des fachos. 
(Et que les corses sont susceptibles, tiens, tant qu'on y est. )


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096144 a dit:
			
		

> HOP !!!!!! Ça y est !  Merci. Encore deux et on peut fermer


je vais aider  
et les mesures d'incitations fiscales pour achat d'enfants ?

personne n'a des pistes?


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

> "les bistrotiers sont nationalement frontaux,
> les policiers sont ivrognes,
> les fonctionnaires sont feignants,
> les conducteurs de taxis sont intolérablement bavards"



....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (Et que les corses sont susceptibles, tiens, tant qu'on y est. )



*NON, MÔÔÔSSIEUR!!!!*


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

et l'ambiance est  parfois exécrable


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Voil&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224; 
Y'en a au moins quelques uns qui suivent, &#231;a redonne confiance en son prochain.
Juste un d&#233;tail.

Les modos sont VRAIMENT des fachos.


----------



## rezba (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096172 a dit:
			
		

> Voilàààààà
> Y'en a au moins quelques uns qui suivent, ça redonne confiance en son prochain.
> Juste un détail.
> 
> Les modos sont VRAIMENT des fachos.



Pfff.
Les modos sont pas des fachos, les modos sont des kapos. Rien à voir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096172 a dit:
			
		

> Les modos sont VRAIMENT des fachos.



Tu as de l'or en Suisse?...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pfff.
> Les modos sont pas des fachos, les modos sont des kapos. Rien à voir.


C'est pour ce genre de pens&#233;e r&#233;ductrice qu'on a d&#251; se s&#233;parer de toi, tiens !


----------



## Nephou (18 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pfff.
> Les modos sont pas des fachos, les modos sont des kapos. Rien à voir.




certains sont même kapo dastre


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Qui, fut un temps a même dormi à côté de celui des nazis...



HEY... vous allez arrêter de me pourrir mon beau topic à moi que j'ai !!! (enfin... que j'avais  )
On ne va pas tarder à en venir à Pascal Sevran


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> certains sont m&#234;me kapo d&#8217;astre


bon dans le genre j'en fais une d'actualit&#233;
Buon Natale e Felice _Kapo_ d'Anno

( et hop) 



spleen a dit:


> On ne va pas tarder &#224; en venir &#224; Pascal Sevran


il veut se d&#233;fiscaliser au S&#233;n&#233;gal???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Sevran c'est pas Godwinnien &#231;a ?


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096133 a dit:
			
		

> -Bas.
> 
> J'imagine que ce n'est pas la peine de demander ce qu'on entend par "déficit de l'Etat français" n'est-ce pas ? De la même façon que tout le monde sait de source sûre vérifiable et indéboulonnable que cet e*****é de Johnny Hallyday est pété de thunes et que tout ce qu'il veut c'est que les pauvres restent pauvres et surtout ne pas payer d'impôts. Ce qui est un scandale. Rendez-vous compte ! Un salaud de riche qui spolie l'Etat Français, et la belle et valeureuse institution fiscale.
> 
> :sleep:


je suis mitigé pour etre sévere avec Johnny.
N'oublions pas que Hallyday suite à un redressement fiscal dans les années 70, a passé ses années 80 a rembourser ses impôts , et à vivre a crédit sur sa maison de disque. il a pas fui comme Polnareff aux états unis.
je crois qu'il doit etre tres riche mais pas tant que ça, par rapport à son train de vie. je sais bien qu'il faut relativiser, mais il n'est pas auteur compositeur, hallyday, il est juste interprète.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4096189 a dit:
			
		

> Sevran c'est pas Godwinnien ça ?



Paraîtrait que la prostate est comme un gros point...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> il n'est pas auteur compositeur, hallyday



Sinon il serait NETTEMENT moins riche, note bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> ...il n'est pas auteur compositeur, hallyday, il est juste interprète.



Le pauvre!...


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sinon il serait NETTEMENT moins riche, note bien.


tu es sur?
je ne sais pas trop. 
J'avais lu un article , quand il était en procés avec sa maison de disque ou ils expliquaient qu'il avait pas tant de pognon que ça, qu'il avait meme été en faillite, obligé de faire des albums un peu foireux, car sous chantage de sa maison de disque, et j'imagine qu'en arrivant à la fin de sa carriere, il veut se constituer un pécule pour ses vieux jours et pour ses enfants.


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> il n'est pas auteur compositeur, hallyday, il est juste interprète.



C'est à dire que ... être auteur avec 350 mots de vocabulaire, ça risque d'être assez difficile   
Non. C'est méchant...


----------



## rezba (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> je crois qu'il doit etre tres riche mais pas tant que &#231;a, par rapport &#224; son train de vie. je sais bien qu'il faut relativiser, mais il n'est pas auteur compositeur, hallyday, il est juste interpr&#232;te.



Ses revenus sont relativement bien connus, &#224; Jaunie. 6,6 m d'&#8364;, c'est correct, pour un interprete.

Un gros auteur composteur, Goldman, qui gagne plus que Jaunie, disait, il y a quelques ann&#233;es, dans un interview dans un journal de gauche, le Bigaro :



> Le Figaro : Qu'est-ce que vous faites de tout votre argent ?
> 
> Jean-Jacques Goldman : Pas grand-chose. D'abord, je ne suis pas all&#233; vivre en Suisse ! Ce qui me permet de payer 60 &#37; d'imp&#244;ts sur le revenu, plus tout le reste ce qui me ravit. Plus j'en paye et plus je suis content
> 
> ...


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> tu es sur?
> je ne sais pas trop.
> J'avais lu un article , quand il était en procés avec sa maison de disque ou ils expliquaient qu'il avait pas tant de pognon que ça, qu'il avait meme été en faillite, obligé de faire des albums un peu foireux, car sous chantage de sa maison de disque, et j'imagine qu'en arrivant à la fin de sa carriere, il veut se constituer un pécule pour ses vieux jours et pour ses enfants.



Alors ça... c'est la stratégie des maisons de disques. Pacal Nègre a consenti des avances de pognon considérables (l'équivalent des à-valoir des écrivains), et parfois même des prêts (ne reposant donc sur rien) à Johnny. Lequel, évidemment a tout claqué en un temps record  
Il s'est retrouvé pris à la gorge, en étant obligé de sortir des albums selon le bon vouloir de sa maison de disques. Il a fait un procès (qu'il a gagné) pour casser le contrat avec Universal.
Par contre, je ne sais pas s'il a pu récupérer les droits sur le catalogue.


----------



## jupiter (18 Décembre 2006)

autant pour moi, je savais pas ça.:rose:
en effet! c'est pas ne petite somme.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ses revenus sont relativement bien connus, à Jaunie. 6,6 m d', c'est correct, pour un interprete.
> 
> Un gros auteur composteur, Goldman, qui gagne plus que Jaunie, disait, il y a quelques années, dans un interview dans un journal de gauche, le Bigaro :


moi j'attends  l'avis  de Duteil ,  Barbelivien, et bien sûr Sardou  avant de me prononcer


----------



## divoli (18 Décembre 2006)

Hommage à ceux qui se sont fait virer par leur maison de disques, par manque de "rentabilité". Et qui ne pourront pas aller se geler le cul au fond des Alpes helvètes...


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

T'inquiète là-bas il passe pour un pauvre ..


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> T'inquiète là-bas il passe pour un pauvre ..



Peut être même qu'ils ne voudront pas de lui  
"pas assez cher mon fils" !!!
Ils vont te nous l'envoyer aux îles Caïman


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

Sans larmoyer sur le sort de jauni, il y a une flopp&#233;e d'artistes qui ont sign&#233; des contrats ahurissants ( et sont l&#233;s&#233;s) comme d'autres qui surent tr&#232;s bien faire attention.

Comme partout. Il y a des salari&#233;s qui signent de mauvais contrats ( de travail , d'achat de voiture , d'achat de logement , d'assurance vie  etc ) d'autres non.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2006)

> Le Figaro : Vous n'&#234;tes pas du genre &#224; vous plaindre du niveau de l'imp&#244;t.
> 
> Jean-Jacques Goldman : Non, parce que j'ai un rapport &#224; l'argent un peu particulier. Je ne m'int&#233;resse qu'&#224; la libert&#233; qu'il me donne - prendre un avion quand je veux, ne pas compter&#8230; Je suis conscient que, pour les entreprises, par exemple, il y a effectivement une r&#233;volution culturelle &#224; accomplir, mais, en ce qui me concerne, les imp&#244;ts ne me d&#233;rangent pas. D'ailleurs, je me trouve surpay&#233; par rapport &#224; ce que je fais.
> 
> Le Figaro, septembre 1997



Gr&#226;ce &#224; Rezba Goldman finira par me devenir sympathique 

Ce qu'il dit, c'est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ce que je pense : ce qui compte, ce n'est pas l'argent qu'on te prend, c'est celui qui te reste et savoir si avec tu peux plus ou moins satisfaire tes envies.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2006)

que veux-tu, plus on en a, plus on en veut parfois


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2006)

Peut-être que Johnny trouvera une nouvelle chèvre dans les belles montagnes Suisse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

En l'occurence, ce sera la chèvre de monsieur legain (lecoût)



Un bouc émissaire bien facile, ce Johnny...


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2006)

Poil au.....


----------



## spleen (18 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Peut-être que Johnny trouvera une nouvelle chèvre dans les belles montagnes Suisse



Il a déja une dinde  
En plus, ça tombe bien, c'est la période...
   il serait temps que ce fil se termine.
Ca commence à devenir n'importe quoi


----------



## quetzalk (18 Décembre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> que veux-tu, plus on en a, plus on en veut parfois



boh deux c'est bien déjà ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Grâce à Rezba Goldman finira par me devenir sympathique
> 
> Ce qu'il dit, c'est précisément ce que je pense : ce qui compte, ce n'est pas l'argent qu'on te prend, c'est celui qui te reste et savoir si avec tu peux plus ou moins satisfaire tes envies.


L'est trop fort, ce Rezba. Tu verras qu'un jour il va partir en Suisse lui aussi ...


----------



## rezba (19 Décembre 2006)

Pas de risque. J'suis vaccin&#233;. Je vois encore la seringue.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Décembre 2006)

Pourtant vu la position, tu devais pas la voir...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2006)

il doit &#234;tre tr&#232;s souple...
malgr&#233; son grand age...


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2006)

La Une de Charlie Hebdo


----------



## katelijn (22 Décembre 2006)

Ils ont oublié le trois-en-un: le néerlandais


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2006)

La mauvaise langue


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2006)

d&#233;connez pas avec votre rezba en suisse, y a des suisses qui lisent


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

bientot en france il n'y aura plus personne    :

les "top intelligents" vont en amerique
les "top friqu&#233;s" partent en suisse"
les "top entreprises" se d&#233;localisent dans le pays de l'est 

  

qui va rester alors? 


edit : pour jonny c'est loooooooin d'etre une pure perte


----------



## naas (22 Décembre 2006)

les anglophones rient beaucoup de son nom: "johnny vacances" :rateau:  :modo:


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2006)

Ce serait plus Johnny Strike pour la France alors


----------



## mado (22 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> qui va rester alors?




Les italiennes :love:


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> qui va rester alors?



Ben, moi 

De toutes façons, j'ai déjà le cerveau qui fuit ici, inutile d'aller chercher des fuites plus sophistiquée ailleurs


----------



## macarel (23 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Ben, moi
> 
> De toutes façons, j'ai déjà le cerveau qui fuit ici, inutile d'aller chercher des fuites plus sophistiquée ailleurs



+1, on, sera au calme alors


----------



## jupiter (23 Décembre 2006)

sinon les footballeurs aussi, y sont pas mal pour l'évasion fiscale.
http://www.cahiersdufootball.net/article.php?id=1750


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> +1, on, sera au calme alors



Tous à la réserve africaine ! 
(et en été, direction le fin fond des Corbières, là où les touristes, bien à tort, n'osent pas s'aventurer


----------



## macarel (23 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Tous à la réserve africaine !
> (et en été, direction le fin fond des Corbières, là où les touristes, bien à tort, n'osent pas s'aventurer



   :love:  N'oublie pas le Fitou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2006)

macarel a dit:


> +1, on, sera au calme alors


+ 2. Je n'appartiens à aucune de ces catégories.


----------



## HmJ (23 Décembre 2006)

Je vous trouve quand meme un peu durs, en regle generale, sur le refus de certains de vouloir tout partager avec cette societe francaise un peu dualiste.

Je ne suis pas de la categorie riches ni privilegies, meme si je suis clairement un bon gros bourgeois qui a assez d'argent pour (etc etc etc...). Pourtant ce n'est pas pour rien que je me suis expatrie. Pas (seulement) pour l'argent, mais plutot pour rester un minimum "d'attaque" face a la vie : ne pas penser maintenant a ma retraite, mes conges payes et mes RTT alors que je n'ai pas 30 ans.


Voila voila voila, j'avais juste envie de retablir un peu l'equilibre


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que penser aux retraites, aux congés payés et au RTT quand on travaille au Japon, c'est de la pure folie...


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2006)

surtout quand la caisse des expatri&#233;s te demande plus de 300 euros par mois :modo:


----------



## spleen (24 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> La Une de Charlie Hebdo



Je viens de voir ça, et je me marre comme une baleine...  
Y a plus que Charlie pour dire clairement les choses, sans se préoccuper de savoir à qui ça va plaire ou déplaire.
Je les AIME :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2006)

Selon Johnny, Sarkozy approuve son exil fiscal.
Cette d&#233;claration de l'idole des djeuns va bien lui arranger ses affaires &#224; Nico. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

T'as pas un peu fini de foutre du sarko dans tous tes posts ??? C'est lourd.


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> surtout quand la caisse des expatriés te demande plus de 300 euros par mois :modo:



Qui te dit que je suis expat' ? Il y a ceux qui ralent, et ceux qui s'en vont, prendre un nouveau depart. Mais je crois être hors-sujet : mon cerveau n'est pas des plus développés...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Aucun cerveau &#233;tanche au bar. &#199;a se saurait.


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4105917 a dit:
			
		

> Aucun cerveau étanche au bar. Ça se saurait.



Tu parles en tant que modo ou bien de pivot de bar ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

Pilier. Pas pivot.
Et je parle en connaissance de cause, c'est moi qui r&#233;pare et colmate les fuites des autres.


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

T'es plombier, quoi !


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4105921 a dit:
			
		

> Pilier. Pas pivot.



Tsss... Voila ce que c'est de ne plus pratiquer mon fran&#231;ais. Je vais finir *pilier *de bar chez MacGe, moi !


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Qui te dit que je suis expat' ?



Cela veut dire quoi ? Que tu travailles pour une entreprise française au Japon ?


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Cela veut dire quoi ? Que tu travailles pour une entreprise française au Japon ?



Ben non, ca veut dire que je suis hors de France avec un contrat local, voila tout.


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

Alors c'est quoi, un expat', selon toi ? :mouais:

Ptain, on est h.s, l&#224;...


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Alors c'est quoi, un expat', selon toi ? :mouais:
> 
> Ptain, on est h.s, l&#224;...



Non, on est en train de dire que certains "cerveaux" (et autres "bras") s'en vont hors de France, pour raisons diverses et vari&#233;es, parfois avec un contrat prometteur (*expat = salaire en devise locale + part France, logement de fonction** donc &#233;conomies a la clef**, mutuelle + retraite payes en France par la boite*) et parfois non (*contrat local = perte des points de retraite fran&#231;ais, logement paye par tes soins et alignement sur les pratiques salariales locales*)... Vois-tu ?


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2006)

OK, c'est une d&#233;finition socio-&#233;conomique, en quelque sorte...

J'ai vu que niveau retraite, au Japon &#231;a craint tellement que beaucoup de Japonais voudrait travailler jusqu'&#224; un &#226;ge (tr&#232;s) avanc&#233;, d&#233;mographie oblige...


----------



## divoli (3 Janvier 2007)

Je me marre...


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Janvier 2007)

naas a dit:


> surtout quand la caisse des expatriés te demande plus de 300 euros par mois :modo:



Pas énorme en soi   certains salaire en France se font ponctionner plus


----------



## HmJ (3 Janvier 2007)

Au passage, il y a moyen de tout n&#233;gocier dans la vie. Et certains expat' font payer ce ponctionnement par la boite


----------



## rezba (4 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> OK, c'est une définition socio-économique, en quelque sorte...
> 
> J'ai vu que niveau retraite, au Japon ça craint tellement que beaucoup de Japonais voudrait travailler jusqu'à un âge (très) avancé, démographie oblige...



Les pauvres... Ils pourraient perdre 30% de leur population en 50 ans, avec un vieillissement de l'ordre de 10 ans de la moyenne d'âge. En clair, plus de forces productives à terme. Les cerveaux vont finir par fuir au Japon...


----------



## divoli (4 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Les pauvres... Ils pourraient perdre 30&#37; de leur population en 50 ans, avec un vieillissement de l'ordre de 10 ans de la moyenne d'&#226;ge. En clair, plus de forces productives &#224; terme. Les cerveaux vont finir par fuir au Japon...



Disons que l'on pourrait comparer d'une part le cas des entreprises fran&#231;aises, qui ont fortement tendance &#224; exclure les salari&#233;s de plus de cinquante ans (on en est &#224; diffuser des spots publicitaires pour essayer de lutter contre le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne). Et d'autre part les entreprises japonaises qui acceptent, permettent et incitent les salari&#233;s &#224; travailler au-del&#224; de soixante ans.



Ceci dit, et pour en revenir au sujet initial, la situation commence &#224; devenir  cocasse.


----------



## spleen (7 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, et pour en revenir au sujet initial, la situation commence à devenir  cocasse.



Montebourg n'est est pas à son coup d'essai. Il s'est fâché avec à peu près tous les paradis fiscaux en Europe  
Ce qui me fait rire dans l'article de Libé c'est la réaction de S Royal (en mode "panique").
Cela dit, il ne faut pas confondre Johnny Hallyday qui défiscalise de l'argent gagné légalement et le blanchiment d'argent provenant de la drogue ou de la prostitution qui passe par la Suisse ou Monaco qui sont devenus de véritables lessiveuses.
On a le droit de vouloir payer moins d'impôts, on a aussi par la même occasion le droit de se ridiculiser. C'est ça aussi la démocratie...  
A ce propos, il fait le Paris Dakar cette année notre ex-intellectuel national ? on aura peut être une de ces déclarations dont il a le secret (si on n'avait pas perdu 1h1/4....  )


----------



## divoli (8 Mai 2007)

Ah que coucou !


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ah que coucou !



La matière grise s'enfuit mais la matière marron revient  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ah que coucou !





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> La mati&#232;re grise s'enfuit mais la mati&#232;re marron revient  :rateau:


En m&#234;me temps on s'en bat un peu les c***lles de ce genre de plan pipeule, nan ?!... :style:
J'en arrive &#224; un ras le bol de ce genre de "simagr&#233;es".


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

C'est simplement un peu nul. Mais le personnage est gentiment nul, non ?
Bref, c'est nul.


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

oui c est nul.  c est en france et c est nul part ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

Johnny, &#224; la base, il est belge, non ?
Bon, il a fait toute sa carri&#232;re en France, il y est devenu riche.
Mais il trouvait qu'il y payait trop d'imp&#244;ts.

Alors, en accord avec ses amiti&#233;s politiques, il est parti.
("La France, aimez-la ou quittez-la !")
Logique.

Il revient ?
Ah, vous savez, les couples modernes, c'est &#231;a : on s'aime, on ne s'aime plus, on se quitte, on se rabiboche sous la couette...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2007)

En même temps, il vaut mieux qu'il en paye moins qu'avant mais en France qu'en Suisse, non?


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2007)

Du moment que je ne suis pas oblig&#233; de l'&#233;couter, hein ...


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Du moment que je ne suis pas oblig&#233; de l'&#233;couter, hein ...


Ce qui risque d'&#234;tre difficilement possible (de ne pas l'&#233;couter), quand il cassera sa pipe....
On nous en f'ra un deuil national avec gavage &#224; la radio et TV.... 
_(message &#233;crit en dehors de toute consid&#233;ration "politique" !)_


----------



## bompi (11 Mai 2007)

Je n'&#233;coute que deux ou trois radios qui ne sont pas trop du genre &#224; passer du Johnny. Et je ne lis presque pas la presse fran&#231;aise ni ne regarde les JT &#224; la TV.
Je conserve donc toutes mes chances d'&#234;tre peinard


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Mai 2007)

bienvenue dans le club  :love:

j'appelle &#231;a la tranquilit&#233;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2007)

*Johnny n'est qu'une sale racaille &#174;*
Sarkozyste &#224; passer au K&#228;rcher&#169;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2007)

*Le futur minist&#232;re de l'identit&#233; nationale*
a d&#233;cid&#233; de rebaptiser Johny Hallyday, nom de sc&#232;ne &#224; la consonnance peu fran&#231;aise, en Jeannot les Vacances.





:rateau:


----------



## spleen (11 Mai 2007)

Je suis devenu indulgent avec ce "pauvre" Johnny.
Après m'être longtemps posé la question à son sujet, je crois que je suis parvenu à la conclusion fatale qu'il est tout simplement con. Un con magnifique, qui a un immense talent sur une scène, mais un con tout de même


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

En vérité, je vous le dis, à Johnny il sera beaucoup pardonné parce qu'il a joué dans Mischka de Jean-François Stévenin et je n'arrive pas à croire que quelqu'un qui a tourné dans ce film puisse être foncièrement mauvais.  

À part ça, je ne supporte pas son discours sur les impôts mais il n'est pas le seul à le reprendre comme une antienne et, en général, les autres n'ont pas tourné dans Mischka, il sont donc bien plus coupables


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

Johnny qui revient, c'est bien pour... Sarkozy. Un soutien sur lequel il peut compter... 



:mouais:


Mais franchement, faut qu'il arrête ses conneries, Johnny.

Il a fait toute sa carrière en France, il a du fric qu'il n'en peut plus, et encore il ne veut pas le partager avec l'Etat Français ? Mais il se prend pour qui ? Il n'est surement pas comme les autres, ce c******, il est surement mieux que le commun des mortels, et ses royales billets n'ont pas à être mélanger à ceux de la populasse française... 

Mais on nage dans le n'importe quoi. Et autant de connerie m'écoeure.

Autant qu'il reste en Suisse. Il ne nous fera pas chier comme ça.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Johnny qui revient, c'est bien pour... Sarkozy. Un soutien sur lequel il peut compter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec son fric    
Moi je n'en ai pas alors je peux rester en france    

De toute façon johnny est belge ! comme moi


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec son fric




Ben non. Je trouve ça tout à fait immoral de partir à l'étranger payer ses impôts, sous prétexte que la fiscalité en France est trop élevée. 


On gagne de l'argent, on paie des impôts, et c'est tou à fait normal. Il faut payer des impôts. Et que ceux qui gagnent beaucoup de fric reverse un peu de leur immense manne financière à la collectivité, rien de plus normal. 

Ceux qui partent en Suisse, à Monaco ou en Belgique pour payer moins d'impôts devraient avoir honte. C'est otut à fait immorla, et qui est-ce qui paient des impôts en France alors ?
Ben les pauvres, enfin, ceux qui ne sont pas encore éxonérés d'impôts.



Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je n'en ai pas alors je peux rester en france



C'est à dire que si tu avais du fric (beaucoup de fric), tu irais le planquer toi aussi en Suisse ?
Ben ça fait peur quand même. :afraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

Moi je trouve pas &#231;a normal qu'on taxe toujours les riches.......

donc oui si j'avais beaucoup d'argent je partirai aussi  

C'est quand m&#234;me fou que lorsqu'on se troue le c** &#224; bosser et qu'on arrive enfin &#224; toucher &#224; max on doive reverser plus de 50&#37; aux impots :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

Enfin apr&#232;s chacun ses opinions 

edit : la question ne se pose pas je n'ai pas d'argent


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

Oui. On a le droit de gagner beaucoup. Et quand on gagne beaucoup, on doit peut-être aussi penser à ceux qui ne gagnent que le smic, et pas qu'a ceux-là. A tout les autres. Penser à tous les services publics qui restent (heureusement qu'il en reste d'ailleurs...).

Et c'est financé comment les services publics ? Par l'argent des contribuables. Je ne trouve pas normal que l'on taxe les classes moyennes tout le temps. Les riches ont du fric, ils peuvent payer. Et ils peuvent payer plus que la moeynne, puisqu'ils gagnent plus que la moyenne.

C'est une taxe équitable, une taxe juste, pour que les plus pauvres ne se sentent pas lésés face aux grands patrons qui gagnent des millions, face à ce footballeurs qui gagnent des centaines de milliers par mois, face à ces chanteurs à la con qui touchent plus de 400 fois le smic par an !! :affraid:
Parce que les plus pauvres en ont marre d'être à la botte des riches, de devoir payer toujours plus.

Là, on a une grosse divergence de point de vue.


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2007)

Certes ...
La divergence est telle que, d'ailleurs, je doute que vous puissiez jamais vous rejoindre sur ces points 
Le probl&#232;me n'est d'ailleurs pas nouveau, pour les "artistes" (j'ai un peu de mal &#224; inclure le brave Jauni dans cette cat&#233;gorie) ni isol&#233;. C'est finalement assez fr&#233;quent d'en voir s'exiler pour ces raisons.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'est finalement assez fréquent d'en voir s'exiler pour ces raisons.



Assez fréquent mais tellement malheureux...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Là, on a une grosse divergence de point de vue.



Tu l'as dit !   

Taxe équitable je ne trouve pas mais bon on ne va pas refaire le monde.....
Pour les footballeurs et les chanteurs je suis d'accord ils touchent du fric à rien faire et c'est assez honteux !

Sinon pour les patrons c'est quand même un job assez dur avec beaucoup de responsabilité et donc un gros salaire.
De toute façon il y aura toujours des riches et toujours des moins riches il faut bien une échelle de salaire pour montrer la différence de boulot !

Tu sais si les "pauvres" (la classe moyenne) doit toujours payer plus ben c'est pareil pour les riches et c'est pour ça qu'ils s'en vont....


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Assez fr&#233;quent mais tellement malheureux...



Enfin vu que moi je pense que j'ai raison et que c'est b&#234;te de raisonner comme tu le fais !

Et que toi tu penses que tu as raison et que je suis b&#234;te de raisonner comme je le fais !

     
Enfin on est dans une d&#233;mocratie donc chacun ses id&#233;es et on peut parler 


"Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; julrou 15."
Mais je t'aime bien quand m&#234;me


----------



## bompi (12 Mai 2007)

L'immoralit&#233; fait toujours partie du paysage mais on oublie celle des &#233;poques qui pr&#233;c&#232;dent, tout bonnement. Ensuite, cela d&#233;pend fortement de ceux qui sont suppos&#233;s donner l'exemple, notamment nos repr&#233;sentants.
Il est fort &#224; craindre que nos deux derniers Pr&#233;sidents (je ne parle pas du nouveau, qui ne le sera dans les faits que le 16 mai (date de sortie de la nouvelle &#233;dition des Essais de Montaigne &#224; la Pl&#233;iade  )) n'aient pas toujours donn&#233; une haute id&#233;e de moralit&#233;.
Mais le temps passe l&#224;-dessus et on voit les anciens comme nobles et sans t&#226;che [douce rigolade] et les contemporains comme corrompus.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Enfin on est dans une démocratie donc chacun ses idées et on peut parler






Pharmacos a dit:


> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à julrou 15."
> Mais je t'aime bien quand même




J'ai voulu faire pareil, même message. 
Mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre. 








			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mais le temps passe là-dessus et on voit les anciens comme nobles et sans tâche [douce rigolade] et les contemporains comme corrompus.



Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que plus ça va, plus les nouveaux semblent corrompus, ou plutôt, immoraux.  



Ce sujet devient de plus en plus proche du comptoir.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que plus ça va, plus les nouveaux semblent corrompus, ou plutôt, immoraux.
> 
> Ce sujet devient de plus en plus proche du comptoir.




Je ne suis pas contre une petite bière


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est quand même fou que lorsqu'on se troue le c** à bosser et qu'on arrive enfin à toucher à max on doive reverser plus de 50% aux impots :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



Une autre façon de voir les choses, plutôt que de disserter sur les "plus de 50%" qui restent d'ailleurs largement à vérifier vu la manière dont fonctionne la fiscalité, c'est de regarder ce qui reste après impôts. Ça relativise quand même pas mal la façon dont les riches sont "pressurés" 

C'est vrai que gagner seuiement 200 fois le smic au lieu de 400 fois, ça fait une sacrée différencer 

Perso, je ne trouve pas très saine la baisse des impôts, y compris la baisse des miens. Le problème des impôts, ce n'est pas ce qu'on paye, c'est à quoi ça sert. Perso, malgré tous les défauts, je pense que ça sert à quelque chose et si ça pouvait encore plus servir à laisser moins de gens sur le côté de la route lumineuse du "toujours plus", je trouverai ça très bien.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mai 2007)

La Guinness de l'amitié ?


----------



## macarel (12 Mai 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Une autre façon de voir les choses, plutôt que de disserter sur les "plus de 50%" qui restent d'ailleurs largement à vérifier vu la manière dont fonctionne la fiscalité, c'est de regarder ce qui reste après impôts. Ça relativise quand même pas mal la façon dont les riches sont "pressurés"
> 
> C'est vrai que gagner seuiement 200 fois le smic au lieu de 400 fois, ça fait une sacrée différencer
> 
> Perso, je ne trouve pas très saine la baisse des impôts, y compris la baisse des miens. Le problème des impôts, ce n'est pas ce qu'on paye, c'est à quoi ça sert. Perso, malgré tous les défauts, je pense que ça sert à quelque chose et si ça pouvait encore plus servir à laisser moins de gens sur le côté de la route lumineuse du "toujours plus", je trouverai ça très bien.



ça doit ête l'influence  du sud, tout à fait d'accord avec cet analyse.:love: :love: :love: 
Concernant Johnny, je pensait que le sujet était "fuite des cerveaux", donc.....:sleep:


----------



## divoli (12 Mai 2007)

J'en connais qui seraient bien contents de pouvoir en payer, des imp&#244;ts. Au del&#224; d'un probl&#232;me fiscal, il s'agit surtout d'un large probl&#232;me de soci&#233;t&#233;, avec un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne de paup&#233;risation croissant et continu d'une partie de plus en plus large de la population.


----------



## tbr (12 Mai 2007)

Les intellectuels  Johnny... Hum !  fuient la France. 
Je me demandais soudainement si c'est à cause de cela que beaucoup de gens ont peur qu'on fasse venir des plombiers Polonais dans notre pays.
... Pour la fuite des cerveaux.

Ah oui, ça doit être ça : du colmatage.


----------



## Luc G (12 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'en connais qui seraient bien contents de pouvoir en payer, des impôts.


 Absolument, encore que, paradoxalement, j'ai déjà entendu (et pas si rarement) que ça, des gens qui trouvaient l'impôt sur le revenu trop élevé alors qu'ils n'en payaient pas : l'idée que l'impôt est l'ennemi a bien circulé !



divoli a dit:


> Au delà d'un problème fiscal, il s'agit surtout d'un large problème de société, avec un phénomène de paupérisation croissant et continu d'une partie de plus en plus large de la population.


C'est effectivement un problème de société : on est capable de produire des richesses en pagaille et, même en en restant à nos pays "développés" on n'est pas foutu de se débrouiller pour que tout le monde en profite un minimum (ceci dit les solutions pour y arriver ne sont pas forcément simples à trouver : là comme ailleurs le "y a qu'à" est plus souvent incantatoire qu'opérationnel.

En ce qui concerne la paupérisation croissante, c'est à mon avis un peu plus compliqué : pour  moi qui ai quelques années de plus que la cinquième république  j'ai toujours un petit doute quant à la "croissance" de la paupérisation si on prend comme référence la fin des années 50 ou les années 60. Les couples qui vivaient dans une chambre meublée, c'était courant, y compris en Lozère, bien loin des problèmes de logement parisien. Personne ou presque ne se tracassait pour le prix du téléphone puisque bien peu l'avaient, et pareil pour des tas d'autres choses. La bouffe était un budget essentiel pour la majorité de la population, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas aujourd'hui. Les voitures étaient presque rares, la télé, n'en parlons pas et je pourrai continuer longtemps : les pulls tricotés à la maison, etc.

Ceci dit, la notion de pauvreté est une notion relative et non absolue. On peut, à juste titre, se sentir plus pauvre aujourd'hui à côté d'un nanti même si "comptablement parlant", on l'est moins qu'il y a 40 ans.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2007)

Faut le comprendre Johnny : avec le tout le pognon qu'il filait aux imp&#244;ts, il avait des fins de mois difficiles. Il a m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de faire une demande de logement social... en Suisse.   

Plus s&#233;rieusement, les &#233;vasions fiscales, &#231;a ne date pas d'hier. Ca existait m&#234;me bien avant l'instauration de l'ISF et m&#234;me avant l'arriv&#233;e de la gauche au pouvoir en 1981. Par exemple, Charles Aznavour s'est exil&#233; en Suisse sous Giscard. La question que je me pose est  : jusqu'&#224; quel niveau faut-il baisser les imp&#244;ts de ces "pauvres" contribuables pour les faire revenir ? Niveau 0 ? 
Notez que je ne suis pas pour autant pour la logique qui consiste &#224; les faire cracher un maximum et &#224; tout leur mettre sur le dos. Je pense qu'il est normal qu'ils contribuent au bien commun &#224; hauteur de leurs moyens. Ni plus, ni moins.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2007)

Puisque de fuite des cerveaux il semble qu'on soit passé à payer des impôts voici ma petite 
[mode P77]contribution directe[/mode P77] 

Je trouve bien evidemment que je paie trop d'impôts, car si j'en payais moins à revenu égal, je serais plus à l'aise.:rateau: 
*MAIS*
Le système français étant ce qu'il est (impot progressif), je suis d'accord pour en payer plus car cela signifierai que je gagne plus, et qu'au bout du compte il m'en resterait plus, et que je serais plus à l'aise. 
*De toutes façons*
Je suis contre la baisse de l'impôt sur le revenu, car elle n'est qu'illusoire : elle ne peut se traduire que par une augmentation des indirects (TVA), ou des autres impôts directs (impôts locaux). Ou alors on baisse les dépenses publiques, et dans ce cas qu'est-ce qui trinque en premier : l'éducation  , la culture  , les prestations sociales :hein: , bref tout ce qui devrait, à mon sens, passer en dernier. 

Quant au bouclier fiscal à 50%, s'il permet effectivement que les très riches paient leurs impôts en France plutôt qu'en Suisse  , pourquoi pas. Mais j'ai des doutes.


----------



## tbr (13 Mai 2007)

Entre ceux qui ne paient pas d'impôts, et pour cause : il n'ont même pas assez de fric pour terminer le mois et doivent bouffer des pâtes toute l'année, ceux qui devraient en payer mais ont les "amis" qu'il faut pour passer entre les gouttes, ceux qui ont pris la poudre d'escampette... grâce aux amis précédemment cités (?), il ne reste plus que les vaches-à-lait, nous, la majorité... euh, que dis-je ?... la minorité silencieuse. Celle qui paie pour ceux qui ne veulent pas.
Attention, je ne parle pas de ceux qui ne PEUVENT pas, les pauvres.

Autant je ne suis pas choqué par la fuite des cerveaux, autant je le suis pas la fuite des capitaux. Pour autant, je comprend l'un comme l'autre mais ne l'excuse point.

Concernant la fuite des cerveaux, après tout, c'est au gouvernement de trouver un moyen décent de garder ceux qui veulent aller (se faire) voir ailleurs > exemple du chercheur qu'on met à la retraite (contre son gré) parce qu'il a "passé l'âge" et qui va gagner son fric aux US où il pourra continuer d'exercer son métier/passion... mais ce n'est pas représentatif, je le sais. L'ouvrier se fout de gagner plus en travaillant plus une fois la retraite arrivée, il veut se re-po-ser. Et je le comprend, il le mérite. Il faudrait  vraiment remettre à plat la recherche en France> lui donner les moyens qu'elle mérite.

Concernant la fuite des capitaux, il est évident que plus on plume le pigeon, moins il voudra revenir. Et il finira par s'enfuir. Pa étonnant alors que tant de "riches" se caltent hors de France.

Mais ce sont de p'tits joueurs/profiteurs du système car certains veulent encore des avantages sociaux SANS les inconvénient financiers : il s'arrangent pour séjourner en France juste le temps qu'il faut (de manière "pointillée") pour conserver leurs avantages, tout en vivant à l'étranger afin de payer moins. Parfois même, il y en a qui ont le don de "faire" des années Franco-Etrangères de plus de 700 jours/an(!) (chiffre donné à titre d'exemple, caricatural mais néanmoins proche de la vérité> on cumule ce que l'on peut)

Peu importe donc ce qu'on permettra aux riches de garder. Peu importe. Il y en aura toujours d'assez enf**** pour dire qu'ils paient trop, même s'ils étaient taxés à 0% et qu'on leur filait du fric pour subventionner leur fortune.
Mais je m'égare.

Il est impossible d'obliger quelqu'un à rester dans son pays natal s'il veut en partir (pour de meilleurs (?) cieux). En revanche, il est possible de ne pas dégoûter ceux qui souhaitent y rester, en leur donnant les moyens qu'ils méritent, à condition qu'ils les méritent.

Les riches qui reviennent en France... Allez, hop ! on ne vous taxera plus qu'à 50% au lieu des 70% (et +)... mais la différence, les fameux 20 % dont on vous fait grâce, vous DEVREZ le donner à la recherche. Si vous le faîtes, vous aurez... le droit d'être mieux considérés. Non mais, vous ne croyez pas qu'on allait encore vous faire des ristournes sur vos impôts.
Les "amis", ouste, au goul... euh, au... Ben euh, j'sais pas. Ils ont qu'à aider les pauvres (cons) qu'on est pour payer moins.

... et les riches de nous traîter de salauds de pauvre parce qu'on ne paie plus d'impôts et qu'on vire nos liquidités dans les paradis fiscaux (Argenteuil, Clichy-sous-bois, etc.)

Salauds d'riches, salauds d'pauvre, va ! 

J'me tire de France, "piske" c'est comme ça. Karl, Atteeeeeends-moi !

(humour)


... et si les


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

Cette histoire de fuite des capitaux est une immense connerie.
Ceux qui partent réellement sont peu nombreux - ceux qui restent ont les moyens d'avoir des conseillers fiscaux qui leur trouvent assez de niches fiscales et d'astuces légales pour, au final, payer peanuts en impôts.

Suppression de la TVA, de la CSG et de toutes ces saloperies !
Réel IR progressif, avec suppression des niches et avantages fiscaux en tous genres qui ne favorisent vraiment que les déjà riches !

Et pendaison par les tripes de tous les mauvais citoyens qui se cassent parce qu'ils préfèrent changer la Ferrarri dont le cendars est plein plutôt que de casquer un peu pour leurs concitoyens plus défavorisés.

Ah oups, politique...

Désolé, j'voulais faire une vanne sur Jojo, mais j'ai rien trouvé de marrant, ce type me déprime.


----------

